# Big Dog Owners



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I've always thought of myself as a 'big dog' owner as most of our dogs (except one in early childhood) were larger and the breeds I liked myself are at least 20" tall. .. we've had labs, collies and crosses of and grown up around GSD and Rotties. My dream breeds I'd always wanted when young were Border Collie, GSD or Husky. 

We had a Corgi cross (X with Beagle I think) when I was much younger so bit bigger than the average Corgi but still smaller in comparison to all other dogs we've owned and liked. 

I was planning to downsize a few years back but could not find a small breed I liked and in the end changed my mind and decided to go with a Border Collie as I found myself looking at all the small crossbreeds that looked like mini border collies! (so obviously somewhere in my subconscious I REALLY wanted that particular breed) I don't feel that way about any smaller dog breeds. 

What small breed would you consider and why if you are/have been a 'big dog' owner? would you downsize a bit ? (few inches/Kg under what you'd usually consider) stocky but short or similar height but lighter dog (eg a small whippet/lurcher) or go to opposite extreme and choose a tiny toy breed? 

Or even in reverse if you'd always had toy/small dogs but then chose a big dog..why?

Just curious?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

Well... to me 20 inches is not “large”, but then my perspective is a bit skewed 

I tend to go more for personality/temperament over size/looks/breed, so I’d probably end up with some shelter mutt with a really cool drive and personality


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

My little breed would be a Pomeranian, their personality is perfect for us, feisty, intelligent and loyal. No surprise that they're closely related to Samoyed and Malamutes, two breeds we also adore.

I would like to downsize for our next dog, Ruby is very very very lazy but extremely loyal, so we'd like a dog to compliment her traits, so we'd be best sticking with the lapdogs and toy breeds.

However, I don't want these "teacup" poms and would prefer a rescue, but haven't found many in rescue.

I think Ruby next to a Pom would be an odd couple, but she loves other dogs, especially smaller ones, so hopefully we'll find the perfect other half of the odd couple one day.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't consider Rottweilers a large breed, they are a medium breed, I will always have them. We have a Frenchie now, we didn't even consider their size just their personality match ours and that of the dogs we have, again think we will always have them but nothing to do with the size.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

well I don't think so mine are 23"/24" and last family pet was similar size. I guess they're big compared to a Corgi. My friend who visits who has smaller dogs (chihuahua cross and mini poodle cross) thinks JJ is massive! (in comparison) and laughs when I call him my 'little' boy!. I'd have classed them as a Medium. maybe large end of medium??? depends if you're going on weight too I guess or just height? 

I'm over 'drive' having a full on BC lol! .. but he's nearly 3 now and settling down nicely and improving in that respect (more self control) If I did get another I'd prefer it to not have the same kind of drive!! 

We bumped into one the other day that looked just like a smaller version of Inca, (only a few inches shorter though, still obviously a lab cross) she was an old lady too with silver beard , though not as much silver on her as my old girl.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

RottieRubysMum said:


> My little breed would be a Pomeranian, their personality is perfect for us, feisty, intelligent and loyal. No surprise that they're closely related to Samoyed and Malamutes, two breeds we also adore.
> 
> I would like to downsize for our next dog, Ruby is very very very lazy but extremely loyal, so we'd like a dog to compliment her traits, so we'd be best sticking with the lapdogs and toy breeds.
> 
> ...


I like the little white spitz (bit bigger than Poms..jap or german? look like mini samoyeds?) whether I'd actually get one would be another matter entirely! .. just thinking of the grooming and hoovering..lol! I heard they shed heavily!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I used to prefer large dogs like Great Pyrenees, Boerboel, and RR cross. I now have a Shar-Pei who's 17.5 inches tall and weighs 18 kgs, also a Miniature Schnauzer who's 13 inches tall and weighs 9 kg. I also used to have at least three dogs at a time but have now cut it down to two which at my age are quite sufficient for me cope with!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I don't consider Rottweilers a large breed, they are a medium breed, I will always have them. We have a Frenchie now, we didn't even consider their size just their personality match ours and that of the dogs we have, again think we will always have them but nothing to do with the size.


I'm unsure about 'squishy faced' and bull breeds (no offence meant) I don't know much about them. My bro had a friend who had Boxer that used to follow us around on bikes when we were younger. She was kooky and sweet but a little dim. but much loved by the kids in the area. Not saying all Boxers are dim but this one wasn't the sharpest crayon in the box! Though I have to admit they are cute as puppies!!!..but then all puppies are cute!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> I used to prefer large dogs like Great Pyrenees, Boerboel, and RR cross. I now have a Shar-Pei who's 17.5 inches tall and weighs 18 kgs, also a Miniature Schnauzer who's 13 inches tall and weighs 9 kg. I also used to have at least three dogs at a time but have now cut it down to two which at my age are quite sufficient for me cope with!


What are Shar Pei's like? (personality and 'drive' wise)


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, I own one of each size and have the best of all worlds 

I went from small, to medium, to large...so in the opposite direction. And in the beginning having such a large dog was a bit of an eye opener! You really notice the difference even from going from medium to large.

That said there are many small breeds I admire and plan on owning in the future. When my Miss dies  I'm thinking on adding maybe another terrier because while they're small they go perfectly with large dogs as they're so hardy and up for everything. They're definitely not fragile.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> Well, I own one of each size and have the best of all worlds
> 
> I went from small, to medium, to large...so in the opposite direction. And in the beginning having such a large dog was a bit of an eye opener! You really notice the difference even from going from medium to large.
> 
> That said there are many small breeds I admire and plan on owning in the future. When my Miss dies  I'm thinking on adding maybe another terrier because while they're small they go perfectly with large dogs as they're so hardy and up for everything. They're definitely not fragile.


Yeah that would be my worry and whether they could keep up with JJ. I really have a soft spot for Jack Russell's I don't know why as I've never had regular contact with one...but thought they maybe too yappy and have similar drive levels to JJ when it comes to prey (or cars).

I'm in love with Olga too (POG's dog!) but she seems a bit heavier set than a JRT, not sure if one would manage 5 mile walks and keep up with scooter? .. though at least it would be small enough to fit on the footplate if it couldn't!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Its funny how you can get used to a certain size. TBH I dont even consider big dogs to be the same species as my little tiddlers! I mean if you cant pick it up in one arm then its not a dog surely!!?:Hilarious

I dotn think I'll ever be a big dog person though. My exception might be one of the big skinny hounds (greyhound, deerhound type). They always seem to have quite sweet personalities.....plus not alot of slobber or loose fur!


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

If I got a smaller dog it would be a cocker spaniel that's about as small as I would go, apart from maybe a French bulldog one day


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> I like the little white spitz (bit bigger than Poms..jap or german? look like mini samoyeds?) whether I'd actually get one would be another matter entirely! .. just thinking of the grooming and hoovering..lol! I heard they shed heavily!


one of these?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/Volpino04.jpg

if so I have the red version, shown below, theyre not that bad at moulting, twice a year blow and thats mainly it, my HHL crestie moults more 
great personality and very loving dogs, but feisty and alert too

I started with LH chi's, worked my way up to mastiffs, via labs and OES
have a boxer x mastiff, 22 inches at shoulder and 45kg of pure muscle [vets words not mine] yes i dont see her as big
as above also have a volpino and crestie with her [and dyno pup at mo, now *she *will be big ]

If i were younger and fitter, id love a dane or wolfhound, they are my dream big dogs
but equally id love a frenchie, another proper chi, not one of the tcup runts, or another small mongrel


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> Yeah that would be my worry and whether they could keep up with JJ. I really have a soft spot for Jack Russell's I don't know why as I've never had regular contact with one...but thought they maybe too yappy and have similar drive levels to JJ when it comes to prey (or cars).
> 
> I'm in love with Olga too (POG's dog!) but she seems a bit heavier set than a JRT, not sure if one would manage 5 mile walks and keep up with scooter? .. though at least it would be small enough to fit on the footplate if it couldn't!


I think Paul O'Grady's Olga is a Cairn x. Most terrier breeds can easily do 5 miles, especially if you keep them in good athletic condition. I don't really walk all that far with my lot, but Missy can still do 4/5 mile walks while we're away on holiday and she's now 12 years old. She's actually showing no signs of old age as of yet, despite a greying face and a little bit of reluctance in jumping up into the car etc.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

mrs phas said:


> one of these?
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/Volpino04.jpg
> 
> ...


no the ones I've seen are not as big as yours though. I'm sure it was either a Japanese Spitz or German Spitz. I've seen lots of crossbreeds and mongrels I like, but usually they don't look to be that much smaller than mine..lol!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

IncaThePup said:


> I'm unsure about 'squishy faced' and bull breeds (no offence meant) I don't know much about them. My bro had a friend who had Boxer that used to follow us around on bikes when we were younger. She was kooky and sweet but a little dim. but much loved by the kids in the area. Not saying all Boxers are dim but this one wasn't the sharpest crayon in the box! Though I have to admit they are cute as puppies!!!..but then all puppies are cute!!


I'm sorry, I don't understand this post at all!
Meezey mentioned Frenchies, which somehow turned in to boxers being stupid. Can someone please connect the dots for me?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think Paul O'Grady's Olga is a Cairn x. Most terrier breeds can easily do 5 miles, especially if you keep them in good athletic condition. I don't really walk all that far with my lot, but Missy can still do 4/5 mile walks while we're away on holiday and she's now 12 years old. She's actually showing no signs of old age as of yet, despite a greying face and a little bit of reluctance in jumping up into the car etc.


yeah our 'small' dog was a spritely old man and only seemed to start showing his age in his last year and lived to 17. Much fitter than Inca is at same age. He was still coming on camping trips with us at 13 years old and coming hiking all day with us, whereas Inca started showing her age around 11 years old. Smaller dogs live longer though and I like the idea of having one easier to pick up considering the age I'd be too if I got another and it was 10yrs + when I was 50+ ..and before anyone says it I know thats not that old normally but I've already been in a wheelchair since I was 35 (now 46) and will be in my 50's if JJ also lives to 14yo! (and I'm still here!)


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would not class a border collie as a large dog but it sounds as if JJ is much bigger than most at 24inches. Mine have been nearer 18 inches and when I had a standard poodle who was 24 inches she towered over my collies and any others I met. She was bigger than most GSDs too.
My miniature poodles are my downsize (though I used to have shelties who are much the same size). I can assure you 5 miles beside a scooter would be child's play to Toffee, she happily does up to 12 miles with the horses at a forced pace on the road.

I think poor Inca must have had some bad problems to make her show her age so badly at 11 years old. I have not even noticed any of mine have appeared older at that age. Every dog I have ever had has died (been pts) at 12 or 13 and have been on full exercise and very fit until their final illness/condition - obviously all different things.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Papillion or the smaller terriers. A cairn or a mix could easily go 5 miles.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll be downsizing next time: have always gone for taller breeds (two standard poodles at present) but they do get a bit heavy when too old to jump in the car by themselves! I'm torn between a staffy and another 'curly' type (fox terrier, Irish terrier). Although I have to admit to loving every French bulldog I see.....


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I went from a giant to toy, my last dog was a Saint Bernard, my two now are Cavalier x's to me a dog is a dog is a dog, I like how my now two are easily portable in that I can tuck them under an arm, but I miss the sheer size and the lean that big dogs do, nothing nicer than when a big dog sidles up to you and then just gently leans against you  I have gone for (perceived) personality in each of my dogs, size is fairly immaterial to me, on a side note a border collie to me is a medium dog not a large dog


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to say my Westie x Papillon can easily do long walks. He recently did a 10 mile hike and he did fine. His regular exercise amount is about 6 miles a day split into 2 walks. 
He is 3 this year and weighs 9.1kg (not fat, just a big lad!) 
I love lots of dog breeds. I'm hoping for a beagle at some point because everything about them seems to suit me but I'm also after a GSD and Great Dane.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> I would not class a border collie as a large dog but it sounds as if JJ is much bigger than most at 24inches. Mine have been nearer 18 inches and when I had a standard poodle who was 24 inches she towered over my collies and any others I met. She was bigger than most GSDs too.
> My miniature poodles are my downsize (though I used to have shelties who are much the same size). I can assure you 5 miles beside a scooter would be child's play to Toffee, she happily does up to 12 miles with the horses at a forced pace on the road.
> 
> I think poor Inca must have had some bad problems to make her show her age so badly at 11 years old. I have not even noticed any of mine have appeared older at that age. Every dog I have ever had has died (been pts) at 12 or 13 and have been on full exercise and very fit until their final illness/condition - obviously all different things.


 well her arthritis started at around 11. I'd started her on Mobile Bones supplement at around 10yo. and I remember she first went on Metacam when JJ had his op (the snip!) as thats when they first got closest, she was on Metacam and JJ was still a bit sleepy from the anaesthetic and had been given painkillers. She was about 11 and half by then, but still running about and faster than JJ (for his first few months). She went downhill more from last summer after she had her last vaccination last May, looking back at photo's the photo's from last March/April were last ones where she was still walking most of way. She'd been sick one night 6 times in one night and coughing up blood and vet said it was an attack of pancreatitis at the time and was ill again just before JJ's second birthday last year.

Inca is 23" at shoulder and 20kg for most of her life, though she lost weight with her back end wasting and is now around 16kg last time she was weighed so JJ is now bigger than her..weightwise, looks bigger cos of his thick coat but they're actually same height, but he's 2" longer in the back. .. he's around 18kg. I was expecting him to be about 18" too but seems he had other ideas..lol! His 'K9 daddy' was a big dog though 26" to shoulder and even heavier than what JJ is now and he (JJ) was one of the biggest puppies from the litter.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I went from a giant to toy, my last dog was a Saint Bernard, my two now are Cavalier x's to me a dog is a dog is a dog, I like how my now two are easily portable in that I can tuck them under an arm, but I miss the sheer size and the lean that big dogs do, nothing nicer than when a big dog sidles up to you and then just gently leans against you  I have gone for (perceived) personality in each of my dogs, size is fairly immaterial to me, on a side note a border collie to me is a medium dog not a large dog


I like cavaliers.. I was looking at them a few years back but the health problems put me off after reading that a certain grade of heart murmur was acceptable and some breeders were still wanting the full prices for them. .and the condition .. syro..something.. sounded awful. ..at the time I needed to guarantee as much as possible the dog would be healthy and fit to help me for another 10 years.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Canine K9 said:


> Just to say my Westie x Papillon can easily do long walks. He recently did a 10 mile hike and he did fine. His regular exercise amount is about 6 miles a day split into 2 walks.
> He is 3 this year and weighs 9.1kg (not fat, just a big lad!)
> I love lots of dog breeds. I'm hoping for a beagle at some point because everything about them seems to suit me but I'm also after a GSD and Great Dane.


yeah thats roughly what I do walks-wise over 2 walks, though JJ probably does more running back and forth with his ball and he's in garden all day in summer. I'd love to try one of those pedometers on him to see how much ground he actually covers!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand this post at all!
> Meezey mentioned Frenchies, which somehow turned in to boxers being stupid. Can someone please connect the dots for me?


lol!!! Frenchies have similar faces to Boxers in that they they are flatter. I don't know any Frenchies so the Boxer we knew was only 'squishy faced breed' I've ever known.... made sense to me at time of typing!!!


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> I went from a giant to toy, my last dog was a Saint Bernard, my two now are Cavalier x's to me a dog is a dog is a dog, I like how my now two are easily portable in that I can tuck them under an arm, but I miss the sheer size and the lean that big dogs do, nothing nicer than when a big dog sidles up to you and then just gently leans against you  I have gone for (perceived) personality in each of my dogs, size is fairly immaterial to me, on a side note a border collie to me is a medium dog not a large dog


lol..ok he's large for a collie! when he's taking up half the bed trying to get a cuddle with 18kg of collie on you he feels very much like a BIG dog!!  ..but he gives the best cuddles!!!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't like small dogs as a rule, if I have to bend to stroke it is not a dog and definitely not worth the effort to me....thatvwas before cockapoos. I have never met an unhappy cockapoo! (Although many of my dog walking friends are from my German Shepherd owning years, wouldn't admit to them to my cockapoo weakness lol)



catz4m8z said:


> TBH I dont even consider big dogs to be the same species as my little tiddlers! I mean if you cant pick it up in one arm then its not a dog surely!!?:Hilarious


Oh dear I think you are confused, if you can pick it up in one arm it is not a dog, maybe a cat, possibly a guinea pig?


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Its funny how you can get used to a certain size. TBH I dont even consider big dogs to be the same species as my little tiddlers! I mean if you cant pick it up in one arm then its not a dog surely!!?:Hilarious





kare said:


> Oh dear I think you are confused, if you can pick it up in one arm it is not a dog, maybe a cat, possibly a guinea pig?




Not really a huge fan of tiny dogs, those wee yappie ankle biters... but even toy breeds can be nice friendly wee dogs. So maybe its just what you are used to? Smallest dog we've had is a beagle, so medium to large dogs are what I've always known.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Are you sure JJ is 24" at the shoulder? If he is then that would make him taller than my Am bull cross 

If I was to have a small dog again it would be a JR or a Parsons, I grew up with both and love their drive and tenacity for life, I can't really see me without a big dog anytime soon tho lol


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> Are you sure JJ is 24" at the shoulder? If he is then that would make him taller than my Am bull cross
> 
> If I was to have a small dog again it would be a JR or a Parsons, I grew up with both and love their drive and tenacity for life, I can't really see me without a big dog anytime soon tho lol


It doesnt seem likely does it. Both my standard poodles were 24 inches and far bigger than any BC I have ever seen. They weighed around 25 kgs and were lean so JJ would be a skeleton at 18kgs if he is that height.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Well I have both, a mad pointer and a little toy thing. Both have positives and negatives. Tilly is extremely easy and would suit 99% of people; cheap to keep (apart from her allergy meds....ahem), small enough to slot in anywhere, mess is minimal, non offensive even to people who don't like dogs, totally non demanding and will do as little or as much as required. For me the downside is that she's too easy and if I just had her, I'd get bloody lazy. I'm a procrastinator and don't tend to do things unless it's necessary. Because she's non demanding, I'd probably become fat and slovenly, purely because she doesn't need hours of walking each day. 

Bo on the other hand, despite being a pain in the arse, is a great exercise motivator......because she's a pain in the arse LOL! without her all I would do outside of work is sit on my backside watching TV/going on the internet, so I need an active mutt to get me moving. 

So while my two don't exactly compliment each other, you get the best of both worlds. Tilly is my take anywhere dog as she ignores most things, whereas Bo is my exhaustive workout dog!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> Not really a huge fan of tiny dogs, those wee yappie ankle biters... but even toy breeds can be nice friendly wee dogs. So maybe its just what you are used to? Smallest dog we've had is a beagle, so medium to large dogs are what I've always known.


I have a Jack Russell.

She's not one bit yappy and she has never bitten anyone.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Cannot imagine a 24" Collie either unless it is grossly oversized? Bo is 25" at the withers and she makes Lab sized dogs look shrimpy.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Are you sure JJ is 24" at the shoulder? If he is then that would make him taller than my Am bull cross
> 
> If I was to have a small dog again it would be a JR or a Parsons, I grew up with both and love their drive and tenacity for life, I can't really see me without a big dog anytime soon tho lol


I was just thinking, Bates is 26 inches at the shoulder and weighs 80 pounds. He is far from fat either. He pretty much towers over any BC we've ever met, most labs too.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I was just thinking, Bates is 26 inches at the shoulder and weighs 80 pounds. He is far from fat either. He pretty much towers over any BC we've ever met, most labs too.


Thai is 40kg and 22" at the shoulder and is not fat...I'm finding it hard to picture a 24" dog at 18kg


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> Thai is 40kg and 22" at the shoulder and is not fat...I'm finding it hard to picture a 24" dog at 18kg


Yeah, that makes Thai heavier than Bates even though Bates has him by 4 inches.
To be fair, I know an 88 pound dog who is 30 inches at the shoulder. But he's a Borzoi 
And our Silken friend is probably around 25, 30 pounds, and probably 22 inches at the shoulder, but again, she's a sighthound. Lay her flat and she disappears


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I have a Jack Russell.
> 
> She's not one bit yappy and she has never bitten anyone.


Hey don't take offence, I never said a particular type or size of dog was yappy, just I don't like those ones that are yappy ankle biters? I reckon its more about how the owners treat their dog and teach it how to behave that makes it the type of dog it is, not just the breed of dog it is (though obviously there are certain traits that are common in various breeds). You must treat your Jack Russell like a proper dog therefore she knows how to behave. 

I know two people with Chihuahua's for example. One continually has it sitting on their knee or getting held, it gets fed titbits from dinner plates, it doesn't go for many walks and prefers to be carried, so doesn't meet other dogs, and doesn't really get told off for barking. The other goes on lots of walks, is well socialised and although it sometimes barks at other dogs, it gets told off for doing so. Its not hard to guess which one is what I'd consider a yappy ankle biter!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

soulful dog said:


> You must treat your Jack Russell like a proper dog


How is a JRT not a proper dog? Yikes... what a thing to say!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, that makes Thai heavier than Bates even though Bates has him by 4 inches.
> To be fair, I know an 88 pound dog who is 30 inches at the shoulder. But he's a Borzoi
> And our Silken friend is probably around 25, 30 pounds, and probably 22 inches at the shoulder, but again, she's a sighthound. Lay her flat and she disappears


It surprised me when I got him on the scales last time but he is solid muscle so I guess that counts for something I guess 
Sighthounds were the only dogs I could think of that would match the weight/height given. I know in horses some people find it difficult to get the correct height (I had one pony that was given 3 different heights by 3 different people and only one got it spot on lol), so maybe that's what is happening here.


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Papillon or Corgi, although they're vastly different.
I never considered myself as really liking small dogs until I met some Paps and they charmed the socks off me. My girl's so much fun and up for anything.
And Corgis are just my heart breed <3 Although I consider them medium dogs on short legs.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

A small terrier can easily do 5 miles, and then probably have enough energy for another 20!

Nice to see that small dogs, or guinea pig hybrids, are still being judged as lesser beings :Facepalm.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

ouesi said:


> How is a JRT not a proper dog? Yikes... what a thing to say!


You've lost me?! Who said it wasn't a proper dog?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

soulful dog said:


> You've lost me?! Who said it wasn't a proper dog?


If you say "you must treat him like a proper dog" then that's saying some dogs aren't proper dogs? What is this thing that's not a proper dog then?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

ouesi said:


> If you say "you must treat him like a proper dog" then that's saying some dogs aren't proper dogs? What is this thing that's not a proper dog then?


I assume they meant the people that treat toy dogs like stuffed animals or a fashion accessory to be carried around, not that they're saying little dogs aren't real dogs.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Here is my three.....










For a sense of scale, Missy is about 11'' tall, Ty about 20'' and Cash between 26/27'' ( but the daft dog is scared of the tape measure so that's not too accurate ) I often can't believe how big he looks compared to Ty. You get used to the size so quickly. I don't particularly see him as big these days, until I look at pics.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Blitz said:


> It doesnt seem likely does it. Both my standard poodles were 24 inches and far bigger than any BC I have ever seen. They weighed around 25 kgs and were lean so JJ would be a skeleton at 18kgs if he is that height.


hang on I'll go measure him again! his coat is very fluffy but he's been same size as Inca stood up since just after a year old. He does appear to shrink under the shower but I've never measured him wet through! He was 18kg last time he was weighed but hasn't been weighed for a while.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

He's definitely 23" to shoulder and that's with my hand flattening down his coat to make sure where top of his shoulders are.



















I might have his weight wrong. My friend used to pick him up and weigh him with her on the wii fit to get his weight. He was getting too big though for her though he was 18kg last time we did that though. He probably is heavier just going on when he puts his front legs on my knees and leans on me for a cuddle.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Papirats said:


> Papillon or Corgi, although they're vastly different.
> I never considered myself as really liking small dogs until I met some Paps and they charmed the socks off me. My girl's so much fun and up for anything.
> And Corgis are just my heart breed <3 Although I consider them medium dogs on short legs.


I like Corgi's too, but they aren't as easy to find as they used to be.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

[









My "big" girl and my "itsy bitsy" boy! (Georgina's 17.5 inches & 18 kgs .. Gwylim's 13 inches & 9 kgs)


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I assume they meant the people that treat toy dogs like stuffed animals or a fashion accessory to be carried around, not that they're saying little dogs aren't real dogs.


I agree this is alot more common now. when we had our corgi cross many years ago now (well over 30!) ..a dog was a dog!

I blame the 'celebrity' culture and the magazines wanting to photograph celebs with dogs in outfits, who were only people who could afford it years ago... now everyone's doing it! ...and people buy small dogs just so they can dress them up.

People want them to be smaller and smaller.. I remember when I got JJ as a puppy, cos he was only 2 month old and it was winter (freezing up here in Yorkshire) I got him a little hoodie and waterproof coat, think I'd read somewhere puppies couldn't regulate their own temp very well but didn't relaise it was referring to very young puppies! ...anyway I was amazed to find that JJ at only 2 months old only just fit in the XL which was 14" (supposedly!) ..it only fit him for 2 weeks and had to put him in the one I'd got him for after xmas 16" when I'd figured he might have outgrown the first one!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Inca you do like to generalise in a very judgy way an awful lot, I am a small/toy dog owner and I didn't want anything 'teacupped' or buy a toy dog to carry it round and dress it up.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I agree this is alot more common now. when we had our corgi cross many years ago now (well over 30!) ..a dog was a dog!
> 
> I blame the 'celebrity' culture and the magazines wanting to photograph celebs with dogs in outfits, who were only people who could afford it years ago... now everyone's doing it! ...and people buy small dogs just so they can dress them up.
> 
> People want them to be smaller and smaller.. I remember when I got JJ as a puppy, cos he was only 2 month old and it was winter (freezing up here in Yorkshire) I got him a little hoodie and waterproof coat, think I'd read somewhere puppies couldn't regulate their own temp very well but didn't relaise it was referring to very young puppies! ...anyway I was amazed to find that JJ at only 2 months old only just fit in the XL which was 14" (supposedly!) ..it only fit him for 2 weeks and had to put him in the one I'd got him for after xmas 16" when I'd figured he might have outgrown the first one!


Some people do, there are plenty of toy dog owners who want them at a functional size to do normal doggy stuff.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I simply cant be faffed with all that bending down when training a small dog. I do prefer larger dogs for a number of reasons but I would consider a Swedish Vallhund or Wirehaired Teckel in the future.


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

ouesi said:


> If you say "you must treat him like a proper dog" then that's saying some dogs aren't proper dogs? What is this thing that's not a proper dog then?


Exactly as Nicky10 says. Sorry I didn't realise it wasn't clear that I am meaning dogs that are treated like little babies, toys, fashion accessories etc. Basically they aren't treated like dogs and therefore don't really behave like dogs, so they aren't 'proper' dogs. It's not necessarily just the small toy breeds, people can do it with any kind of dog. At the opposite end of the spectrum you get people who want a big, strong dog that they train to be aggressive as some kind of thuggish fashion accessory.

To a lesser extent, the (usually) small dogs that bark and snap at people or other dogs but aren't discouraged from doing so because of their size and people just think they are cute when they do it. I know smaller dogs can can bark and snap because they are frightened, but that is a different thing.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't owned PRTs/JRTs all these years because they're small dogs.

I like their character and personality ..... it just happens to come in a small body.

If you tried to stuff Rosie in a bag and carry her round, she would fight her way out in seconds.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

years ago one of my aunties had a Yorkshire Terrier and recently I see a lady with a Yorkie on our walks, it's tiny I thought it was a puppy..I was surprised when she told me she was nearly 5 and it that was her adult size! ..I'm sure my auntie's dog Elsa, years ago was bigger than that! She also wasn't a yappy dog and treated same as the retriever they had.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

soulful dog said:


> Exactly as Nicky10 says. Sorry I didn't realise it wasn't clear that I am meaning dogs that are treated like little babies, toys, fashion accessories etc. Basically they aren't treated like dogs and therefore don't really behave like dogs, so they aren't 'proper' dogs. It's not necessarily just the small toy breeds, people can do it with any kind of dog. At the opposite end of the spectrum you get people who want a big, strong dog that they train to be aggressive as some kind of thuggish fashion accessory.
> 
> To a lesser extent, the (usually) small dogs that bark and snap at people or other dogs but aren't discouraged from doing so because of their size and people just think they are cute when they do it. I know smaller dogs can can bark and snap because they are frightened, but that is a different thing.


They are 'proper' dogs though.

Those who buy small breeds and insist on carrying them round all day are not allowing them to practise normal, dog behaviour.

They're all dogs. They all think like dogs and have doggy instincts. We'll never know how a large breed would behave if it were put in a bag and carried round all day, will we?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

soulful dog said:


> Exactly as Nicky10 says. Sorry I didn't realise it wasn't clear that I am meaning dogs that are treated like little babies, toys, fashion accessories etc. Basically they aren't treated like dogs and therefore don't really behave like dogs, so they aren't 'proper' dogs. It's not necessarily just the small toy breeds, people can do it with any kind of dog. At the opposite end of the spectrum you get people who want a big, strong dog that they train to be aggressive as some kind of thuggish fashion accessory.
> 
> To a lesser extent, the (usually) small dogs that bark and snap at people or other dogs but aren't discouraged from doing so because of their size and people just think they are cute when they do it. I know smaller dogs can can bark and snap because they are frightened, but that is a different thing.


I think that's a pretty big generalization and over simplification. 
Dogs and the people who love them exist, behave, and are owned for as many vastly different reasons as there are dogs.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

MontyMaude said:


> Inca you do like to generalise in a very judgy way an awful lot, I am a small/toy dog owner and I didn't want anything 'teacupped' or buy a toy dog to carry it round and dress it up.


I just said it was alot more common now, than it was 30 odd years ago when we had our corgi, you never heard of people putting their dogs in dresses or carrying them everywhere! Ours didn't even have coats then!

I only used raincoats for Inca when my hands got bad and it was really painful to try and towel dry her vigorously. She never had jumpers until she got older and was feeling the cold and I noticed she was shivering at the kerbs when we were waiting to cross. JJ has outdoors coats for when weather is severe but that's it. It's understandable for old dogs, ill dogs or very thin coated dogs that feel the cold more.

I'm talking about like they show on telly when they've got the little dogs in bows and dresses and carrying round in bags. Wardrobes full of outfits, different one for everyday! I remember reading a story of a rescue chihuahua that didn't know how to walk properly cos it had been carried everywhere in a bag from a puppy! That I just find ridiculous!

My reason for considering a smaller dog in future is because I've found it a struggle with Inca when her back end is going and with my mobility problems too. It's been expensive too, because she's too big to lie on my scooter footplate when she got tired I've had to get a bike trailer cos of the extra weight of trailer plus Inca, it needed a more powerful scooter too than I had. Obviously if she had been a Jack Russell or something she could have easily hopped on the scooter platform when she was tired and would have been small enough to lie down on it.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ouesi said:


> I think that's a pretty big generalization and over simplification.
> Dogs and the people who love them exist, behave, and are owned for as many vastly different reasons as there are dogs.


I chose to have a small dog (my first one was a 4.5 kg Tibetan Spaniel) because I wanted 2 dogs but felt because I'm getting older I might not be able to cope with 2 medium sized dogs. The second reason for having a small dog was because living on my own I wanted a watchdog and smaller breeds are reputed to have keener hearing than their larger counterparts. Both my "little uns" have been trained and expected to behave same as any other sized dog I've owned. My Tibbie was only picked up occasionally, more often than not it was to stop her being trampled on.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> Some people do, there are plenty of toy dog owners who want them at a functional size to do normal doggy stuff.


Too true! I want my dog to be small enough that I can carry it home if its injured, esp difficult if you are juggling other bits or leads.
Who exactly are all these people who carry their toy dogs around in bags anyways!? Ive only carried mine due to injury but frankly it killed my arms and no way would I do it if I didnt have to.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> Inca you do like to generalise in a very judgy way an awful lot, I am a small/toy dog owner and I didn't want anything 'teacupped' or buy a toy dog to carry it round and dress it up.


Thank you for stating this, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I know my Nan's neighbour used to dress her dog up in frills and ribbons, and whilst it wasn't carried in a bag, it was carried virtually everywhere tucked under her arm, and supposedly Pekingese dogs were bred to be carried around in kimono sleeves and that was a lot longer than 40 years.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Too true! I want my dog to be small enough that I can carry it home if its injured, esp difficult if you are juggling other bits or leads.
> Who exactly are all these people who carry their toy dogs around in bags anyways!? Ive only carried mine due to injury but frankly it killed my arms and no way would I do it if I didnt have to.


 I have 2 retrievers one 22kg the other 18kg. Both less than a large bag of kibble and both I could carry home if injured


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

Our great dane regularly gets dressed up in pink frilly things. Poor thing still gets called a “he” *sigh*


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Too true! I want my dog to be small enough that I can carry it home if its injured, esp difficult if you are juggling other bits or leads.
> Who exactly are all these people who carry their toy dogs around in bags anyways!? Ive only carried mine due to injury but frankly it killed my arms and no way would I do it if I didnt have to.


I'm nodding vigorously here after having to carry Hector for 1/2 mile when he popped his knee out and refused to walk (I don't blame him at all for not wanting to walk as I'm sure it probably hurt) But oh my days a small 8kg lump feels like a very heavy sack of spuds very very quickly.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

kare said:


> I have 2 retrievers one 22kg the other 18kg. Both less than a large bag of kibble and both I could carry home if injured


well, congrats to you! Either you live much closer to your walks then I do or you have muscles that I dont have.......
If you want to put yours in a bag and carry them down to the shops then good luck to you! (I think I'll stick with walking).


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Our great dane regularly gets dressed up in pink frilly things. Poor thing still gets called a "he" *sigh*


How do you live with yourself, dressing your dog up  having said that I do have a pink flower acessory that I put on Hilde's collar and I have a skull and cross bones bandana for Hector in my attempts to butch him up a bit, but he still gets called a she


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I always had larger sized dogs I had 2 Leonbergers and loved them I have a collie and an Aussie that I would class medium but have had CKCS for more years than I want to remember but now I have mobility problems so smaller dogs are easier for me. The Russian Toy will keep up with the Aussie and when we get back Koda will settle but Jeka is still on the go. I cringe when I see the RTs or Chis dressed up don't mind coats bur why have a harness that looks like trousers or a skirt unfortunately the owners of the RTs seem worse than most small breed owners for there dogs wardrobe


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

My 3 aren't huge at 23-26" to shoulder, tbh if i downsize in size whippet/lurcher/iggy its likely an increase in.energy levels. We did a transport run for a sweet whippet x bedlington and i decided it was too small as its the bending that does my back in.

Breeds i quite fancy look of other than sighthounds are powderpuff chinese crested and staffy.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Who exactly are all these people who carry their toy dogs around in bags anyways!?


I actually bought a shoulder bag to carry Sophie around in, but only because I had noticed other people doing this and being able to enter shops where dogs were not usually allowed 
But Sophie decided there was no way she was ever going to sit still in a bag, however comfortable it was. So that was the end of that.
I have a feeling that there are many small dog owners like me - who have a dog carry bag stuck at the back of the cupboard somewhere, completely useless.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

I like big dogs as I find small dogs nippy I mean I have a bullmastiff and I used to have a Presa canario and even had a Boerboel cross Great Dane however I've been spending a lot of time with my aunts Yorkshire terrier and have really changed my mind


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

As to dog sizes..... we have usually had fairly tall dogs, but usually skinny (lurchers, salukis, galgos), so you couldn't really call them 'big'.
Apart from that, all our dogs have been mutts, of all shapes and sizes, but mostly medium sized.

We had a couple of little cross breed rescues which could have been any breed to be honest, but Sophie is the smallest dog I have ever owned (she's under 5kg) and owning her wasn't planned - she was just left on our doorstep one day .

Having a small dog to care for has been a whole new learning experience (but yes, at least I can pick her up and carry her if needs be).
I love her to bits, but I would love to have another lurcher as well. I do love sight hounds.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

Why do small dogs offend people so much?
Sorry if it damages your ego to accept that our dogs are 100% canine no less than your dog.


I would never consider a large breed nor do I particularly like dogs that drool or have high maintenance coats , I don’t really like terriers but I’d never go up to someone and express my dislike like so many us toy breed owners end up receiving on a daily basis, I get told all the time my dog is ugly, a rat, my dog would eat yours, i like proper dogs, where’s your handbag? blahblah, why do people find it acceptable!?

Makes me laugh also those who say they’d perhaps they’d might be able to bear a “proper” small dog, not a teacup type/runt . I’m sorry but Pomeranians & Chihuahuas are breed standard 4-6lbs, that isn’t teacup that is how they’re supposed to be and if that’s too small for you then they’re obviously not the breed for you.

I mustn’t be a “proper” human as I share my bed with my dog, I give him titbits, he has coats & jumpers that shock horror sometimes have colour or deco on it! I don’t have a big garden or living situation suitable for a bigger dog, so I chose the breed that would suit my lifestyle and affordability.
I’ve spent alot of time lately in a London salon and I see an awful lot of tiny tiny “handbag” dogs and they’re no different to any other dogs and I can totally see their appeal, especially in the city where the dogs go everywhere with their owners and space is small.

I just don’t get it, but then I don’t have a dog to feed my ego or prove some imaginary point or status in society.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine are medium. 

I would love a staffy as my small breed.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

I've had small, medium and large. Currently have an assortment of terriers and just one Dobe now. The terriers were the first small dogs I'd ever owned. Growing up we always had medium or large dogs (parents preference). I got the terriers to deal with a rat problem. I didn't really think about their size. I suppose if JRTs/Min Pins were large or medium dogs, I would have still gotten them for the same reason.

In general, I prefer big dogs to little dogs. No idea why. Less strain on the back?  I have carried three of my Dobermans home after they injured themselves on walks before.  Trick is to teach them to sit on your hip like a child -- they pretty much support their own weight...I find I less tiring than carrying a little dog!


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Jacks! Big personality in a small body. My 2 are bigger Jacks at 11kg and 13kg but they are full of fun and are a brilliant all round dogs!

Staffies are also my other favourite breed for the same reasons as above!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

I guess for me if I had to downsize then a Springer Spaniel would be a good choice.
If I went smaller then a Jack Russell would be great. They can be fantastic dogs, little physically but with the mentality of very big dogs if you get a confident one.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2015)

My dog growing up was a staff cross jack Russell but since she died I've preferred larger dogs because I got bitten in the face by a westy as a child but I've got nothing against little dogs


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

shinra said:


> Why do small dogs offend people so much?
> Sorry if it damages your ego to accept that our dogs are 100% canine no less than your dog.
> 
> I would never consider a large breed nor do I particularly like dogs that drool or have high maintenance coats , I don't really like terriers but I'd never go up to someone and express my dislike like so many us toy breed owners end up receiving on a daily basis, I get told all the time my dog is ugly, a rat, my dog would eat yours, i like proper dogs, where's your handbag? blahblah, why do people find it acceptable!?
> ...


Are you under some delusion other dog owners don't get the same?
You have a big dog people say "bet you can ride that" "he's a wolf" "he's a bear" (your big dog can NEVER be a girl)
They parade their yapping dog inches away then tell it to be quiet or our dog will eat them...to which I use to reply, "no sorry bones that small are a choke hazard"
If you have a hairy dog you get comments about "bet that takes hours" "bet your house is hairy" (err no, Im not a bloody slob I hoover) "it looks like cousin IT" "its a yeti" "can it see"

People want to make conversation, no matter what is unusual people comment on it. There are only a handful of breeds so everyday that people find it hard to find silly comments.
Even with that people have to comment, my retrievers always repeatedly get a joke about how wet they are, because they normally are moist on a walk, if no water source they roll on grass until damp!

Please note that the first comment on what is not a proper dog on this thread was against big dogs


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

As a person who has owned nothing but bigger dogs in the past, I'm a terrier convert 

Skip is portable, but by jeez, is he a handful. He can easily walk 15 miles a day and still go for more. He's got drive and attitude that equals all the larger dogs I've had, he's fun and feisty and an utter joy. He's intelligent and very trainable but he will test you.

He's 15" to the shoulder and weights 10kgs.

I never judge any other dogs based on their size. If you love your dog, that's all that matters. What I can't stand is the divide that some people are set on creating between big and small dog owners... All dogs are 'proper' dogs. To say otherwise is ludicrous.

I love my Parson Russell Terrier and truly don't give a damn what anyone else thinks 

Here's Skip being small and fragile


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I own Chis & a GSD, I like having dogs of different sizes & there are pros & cons to both.
I take all my dogs training, one of my chis has his KC gold good citizen award, another one has her bronze working towards silver & my GSD is working towards his bronze, I want good behaviour from all of my dogs regardless of size


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

silvi said:


> I actually bought a shoulder bag to carry Sophie around in, but only because I had noticed other people doing this and being able to enter shops where dogs were not usually allowed
> .


I had a bag for my lot (to take them out to socialise as puppies) and it was a complete failure with Alfie. Luckily it had a way toattach the harness coz Alf would get so excited by a cat or a dog that he would leap out of the bag and end up dangling down the side of the bag like a giant furry key ring!!LOL



kare said:


> Are you under some delusion other dog owners don't get the same?
> You have a big dog people say "bet you can ride that" "he's a wolf" "he's a bear" (your big dog can NEVER be a girl)


TBF little dog owners get that too! Its just that people think they are being ironic when they say it and that noooooooooobody has ever said something sooooo witty before!! *sigh*


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> I had a bag for my lot (to take them out to socialise as puppies) and it was a complete failure with Alfie. Luckily it had a way toattach the harness coz Alf would get so excited by a cat or a dog that he would leap out of the bag and end up dangling down the side of the bag like a giant furry key ring!!LOL


I actually gave up trying the bag with Sophie when she leaped out of it, harness still attached to the bag. Luckily the bag was still on the ground, and she ended up running down the corridor with the bag dragging behind her, trying to escape from it


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh no way did I look here! The horror stories of small dogs being walked in bags for socialisation, and I am hanging my head in shame. My bag will be here Tuesday. Its to help Cleo get used to the world around her (socialisation I guess). She may be 7, but its definitely been a while since she's been out and about. Now I have fear of her throwing herself out the bag!! I always thought dog walking the majority of the time is stress busting, how naive of me to think that!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't remember for the life of me how tall Chance is but last weigh in was 47kg so a largish dog I suppose, I do much prefer larger or giant breeds but that's just personal preference, but the smallest breed I'd have is a staffy which Harvey obviously is, although he is massively over standard at 27kg..... So not exactly tiny...


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

lullabydream said:


> Oh no way did I look here! The horror stories of small dogs being walked in bags for socialisation, and I am hanging my head in shame. My bag will be here Tuesday. Its to help Cleo get used to the world around her (socialisation I guess). She may be 7, but its definitely been a while since she's been out and about. Now I have fear of her throwing herself out the bag!! I always thought dog walking the majority of the time is stress busting, how naive of me to think that!


Just be careful with the harness attachment that comes with the bag. Some of them are too long and stretchy, or too close to the top of the bag - Sophie's one was both. If they were shorter and nearer the base of the bag, the dog wouldn't be able to throw themselves out of the bag but would still be able to sit comfortably.
Had Sophie not taken such a dislike to the bag, I would have bothered to alter the attachment strap to make it safer.

But the main thing is never to attach one of those bag attachments to a collar - only to a harness. and then if the dog does still manage to leap out, at least they shouldn't strangle themselves.

But it'll probably be fine 
And if it helps to socialise Cleo and make the world a better place for her, then it's all good .


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

I've always preferred larger breeds, have always had GSDs, Belgian Shepherd's and our Rhodesian Ridgeback. For me medium-large breeds are just so majestic, and I'm an active person and I like a dog I can really hug, etc. But we have been thinking that we will get a smaller dog in the future, just because with the family and kids around etc. it's make me kind of want a dog that's a little more handle-able for a change. We're likely going to rescue a whippet in the future. 

Plus, we took in a stray a few weeks ago who was the first small dog I've ever spent real time with, and she was just wonderful. She made me realise that smaller dogs can be great too, which definitely has reinforced our decision.

There aren't many small breeds I'm in love with though - besides whippets, I've always had a soft spot for French Bulldogs (don't know if I'd ever own one though), and beyond that, I just like mixes, I guess. Whereas medium-large dogs, I can reel off a list of about 10 that I'd love to own!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

silvi said:


> Just be careful with the harness attachment that comes with the bag. Some of them are too long and stretchy, or too close to the top of the bag - Sophie's one was both. If they were shorter and nearer the base of the bag, the dog wouldn't be able to throw themselves out of the bag but would still be able to sit comfortably.
> Had Sophie not taken such a dislike to the bag, I would have bothered to alter the attachment strap to make it safer.
> 
> But the main thing is never to attach one of those bag attachments to a collar - only to a harness. and then if the dog does still manage to leap out, at least they shouldn't strangle themselves.
> ...


I definitely would never attach to a collar, but great advice for those lurking.

I wouldn't be able to put a collar on her anyway, tried one on her and she shook with absolute fear, so will have to desensitize her to one, or not bother at all and have id on harness. She is absolutely fine with a harness though. Did introduce with treats, but to be fair not needed.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

I've zigzagged all over the show with my dog sizes!

First dog Lucky was a lab x gsd x collie thing. Can't remember ever weighing or measuring her but she was more or less lab sized; must have been around 24"ish tall and 20kg+. Medium sized.
Grayson was a cairn x, only 12" tall bless him but very solid and sturdy lol! I'd count him as small.
Ripley and Rory I consider small too (15" and 18", <10kg)
Frodo next! He's probably on the larger end of medium (or smaller end of large?!). 27" and 27kg, though everyone says he's massive
...unless he's next to Sam... who is 32", 35kg and still growing. He's definitely large!
Went smaller for the next too, although I was expecting Hiccup to be bigger. 21" and 13kg. He looks REALLY dinky to me but I suppose he's probably classed as medium.
Gwen is medium too; 23"ish and 17kg ish

I ADORE my big goofy banana dog, but he is certainly more difficult to move around than the others. He doesn't fit in the smaller car if everyone else is in too, he doesn't fit at all in my friends cars lol, he doesn't fit in crates and if he ever gets into trouble (needs lifting up, carrying or pulling out of somewhere etc) he'd be a nightmare to rescue. Can lift Hiccup and the foxes out of mischief with one hand 

I don't think I'd go bigger than a borzoi or smaller than a nice tough terrier... like 7kg+


----------



## Eric88 (May 25, 2015)

I recently get a problem and get upset when my humongous dog can reach anything i hide anyway.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

pogo said:


> Can't remember for the life of me how tall Chance is but last weigh in was 47kg so a largish dog I suppose, I do much prefer larger or giant breeds but that's just personal preference, but the smallest breed I'd have is a staffy which Harvey obviously is, although he is massively over standard at 27kg..... So not exactly tiny...


47kg..."large-ish"?!  That's huge! 

As a general rule, we use <4kg = extra small dog, 4-10kg = small, 10-25kg = medium, 25-40kg = large and 40+ = giant.

My pooch is about 10" tall and a very robust 7kg. He's getting on in years now but in his younger days could easily do 10+ miles a day. I love having a small dog - he's small enough that he's easy to chuck in the car and take places with me (he comes to work and sits under my desk, being small makes that much easier!), he's small enough that he can sit on the sofa and there's still room for me. But he's definitely a "proper" dog.

my next dog will be slightly larger but that's just because I want a different breed.

For me, one consideration in terms of dog size is the fact that my back and therefore ability to lift can be very unreliable - one requirement in a dog for me is that I can lift it into the car by myself if necessary.

Here's a photo of a small "proper" dog! (Who, at almost 13, still keeps up with my collie cross)


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

lullabydream said:


> Oh no way did I look here! The horror stories of small dogs being walked in bags for socialisation, and I am hanging my head in shame. My bag will be here Tuesday. Its to help Cleo get used to the world around her (socialisation I guess). She may be 7, but its definitely been a while since she's been out and about. Now I have fear of her throwing herself out the bag!! I always thought dog walking the majority of the time is stress busting, how naive of me to think that!


I used a bag for my Yorkie when I first got her as it made it easier taking her places with my second dog if I could put her in for a while. She was fine and liked it. I tried one for a holiday to the Lake District as the weather was really bad and she hates walking in the rain. I thought it would give her a place to snuggle in when we were out eating. The metal in the clasp sheared off and she fell. Luckily she had blankets in there and was fine. Whilst it is unlikely to happen, I'd only use one where the strap was part of the bag and keep checking it was secure.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> TBF little dog owners get that too! Its just that people think they are being ironic when they say it and that noooooooooobody has ever said something sooooo witty before!! *sigh*


Yes Little dog owners get it too, likely more. I was just saying the poster I quoted was acting like ONLY small dog owners get it.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Leanne77 said:


> I simply cant be faffed with all that bending down when training a small dog. I do prefer larger dogs for a number of reasons but I would consider a Swedish Vallhund or Wirehaired Teckel in the future.


This made me smile - it really is a pain! When at dog class I look at the Pointers, Setters, Labs and Collies and think how lucky they are not to be bending down all the time 
Small dogs suit my lifestyle - active when they need to be, 'easily portable' and only take up part of the sofa 
But when I'm older I will probably go 'medium' because of all the bending - my bones can barely cope now


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

It always bemuses me how size is so important to some people.

My next dog will likely be medium-sized, not because that's the SIZE I want but because that's the DOG I want.



kare said:


> I don't like small dogs as a rule, if I have to bend to stroke it is not a dog and definitely not worth the effort to me....


Charming.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Not a dog or worth the effort If you have to bend down? This is what my pint sized pooch thinks to that...


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> It always bemuses me how size is so important to some people.
> 
> My next dog will likely be medium-sized, not because that's the SIZE I want but because that's the DOG I want.
> 
> Charming.


Size (as well as temperament and health) is VERY important to me.which is why I have the two dogs I have. Size wasn't important when I was in my 30's,40's, 50's or even in my 60's when I could easily cope with two or even three large dogs. Unfortunately time doesn't stand still and I'm now in my mid 70's and despite still being physically fit, I don't want to own, two dogs who in the worst scenario I know could easily pull me over due to their combined weight and size. But still wanting to be a dog owner, I've compromised and have one small and one medium sized dog who's combined weight is only 27 kgs both being breeds I wanted to own. Just seemed a sensible decision to me!


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

kare said:


> Are you under some delusion other dog owners don't get the same?
> You have a big dog people say "bet you can ride that" "he's a wolf" "he's a bear" (your big dog can NEVER be a girl)
> They parade their yapping dog inches away then tell it to be quiet or our dog will eat them...to which I use to reply, "no sorry bones that small are a choke hazard"
> If you have a hairy dog you get comments about "bet that takes hours" "bet your house is hairy" (err no, Im not a bloody slob I hoover) "it looks like cousin IT" "its a yeti" "can it see"
> ...


lol hardly offensive, all those examples you have just given are liek you say conversation or JOKES, they're not said with venom.
I'm under no illusion that other people don't get the same, I'd imagine plenty of owners with breeds of "demon dogs" get the same shit but considering this thread was about big dogs yet somehow small breed bashing once again takes place, I think my point stands tbh.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

kare said:


> Are you under some delusion other dog owners don't get the same?
> You have a big dog people say "bet you can ride that" "he's a wolf" "he's a bear" (your big dog can NEVER be a girl)
> They parade their yapping dog inches away then tell it to be quiet or our dog will eat them...to which I use to reply, "no sorry bones that small are a choke hazard"
> If you have a hairy dog you get comments about "bet that takes hours" "bet your house is hairy" (err no, Im not a bloody slob I hoover) "it looks like cousin IT" "its a yeti" "can it see"
> ...


No one is denying that people make silly comments about big dogs (though definitely not as insulting as those made about small dogs), but I don't think anyone expects derogatory comments about a dogs size on a dog forum.

Your big dog "can never be a girl", but apparently a small dog can't even be viewed as a real dog.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Magyarmum said:


> Size (as well as temperament and health) is VERY important to me.which is why I have the two dogs I have. Size wasn't important when I was in my 30's,40's, 50's or even in my 60's when I could easily cope with two or even three large dogs. Unfortunately time doesn't stand still and I'm now in my mid 70's and despite still being physically fit, I don't want to own, two dogs who in the worst scenario I know could easily pull me over due to their combined weight and size. But still wanting to be a dog owner, I've compromised and have one small and one medium sized dog who's combined weight is only 27 kgs both being breeds I wanted to own. Just seemed a sensible decision to me!


Yes fair enough - I understand size is an important consideration in some circumstances  I guess I'm more talking about those who can ONLY see size, particularly when it comes to small dogs, i.e. those who call themselves dog lovers and then steadfastly refuse to see small dogs as just as worthy of 'dogdom' as bigger dogs.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

BlueJay said:


> I've zigzagged all over the show with my dog sizes!
> 
> First dog Lucky was a lab x gsd x collie thing. Can't remember ever weighing or measuring her but she was more or less lab sized; must have been around 24"ish tall and 20kg+. Medium sized.
> Grayson was a cairn x, only 12" tall bless him but very solid and sturdy lol! I'd count him as small.
> ...


Wow, you certainly have a different idea of what constitutes a large dog. What breed is your 18inch dog that only weighs 10 kg. I would call an 18 inch dog medium, definitely not small. 27 inches is most definitley large, surely in anyone's opinion! I would class a lab as a large dog - but never seen one that is 24 inches, surely more like 20 inches. I certainly classed my standard poodles at 24 inches as large dogs and my collies as medium.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

The most ludicrous comment I've ever heard anyone make was whilst the dogs and I were staying at my son's house. One day, a friend of his walked into the house unannounced and when Chloe my tiny 9 pound Tibbie barked at him he asked my son if she was vicious. Being very quick off the mark, my son replied that the last person she'd attacked had ended up in intensive care!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

These threads always turn into breed bashing threads 
Why can't people just stick to talking about what the OP asked which was *What small breed would you consider and why if you are/have been a 'big dog' owner?*
Nothing about that question means "Lets degrade other dog owners


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

StormyThai said:


> These threads always turn into breed bashing threads
> Why can't people just stick to talking about what the OP asked which was *What small breed would you consider and why if you are/have been a 'big dog' owner?*
> Nothing about that question means "Lets degrade other dog owners


But why the question itself? Why is it all about size? When was the last time it was asked 'what short haired breed would you consider if you are a long haired breed owner?' 'What slobbery dog would you consider if you are a non-slobbery dog owner?' 'What black dog would you consider if you are a white-dog owner?' 'What gun dog would you choose if you're a terrier owner?' 'What floppy-eared dog would you choose if you're a sticky-up-eared-dog owner?'

Size has so little impact on the actual dog - why the obsession about it?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I went from having GSD to a little rescue staffy , then to Bobby I have now little west highland terrier


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

The only thing I am taking from this thread is that some people who own small dogs are very defensive! I dunno, there are a few generalised comments about not liking to bend down, and how some people prefer a bigger dog, but I don't see what the "small breed bashing" is other than people taking every comment as a general criticism of a dog *just* because its small, which is crazy?!

I've said I personally don't like the way some people have dogs that they carry around in bags and don't walk them, don't let them meet and socialise with other dogs, think they are cute when they snap and bark at other people/dogs etc, it says nothing about small dogs in general, and more about how people treat their dogs. Much the same as I don't like the way some people have a big, powerful, ferocious looking dog that they want to act aggressively and attack other people or dogs. That's just my personal opinion, if you have a dog that you do any of that with, that's your choice....



McKenzie said:


> It always bemuses me how size is so important to some people.
> 
> My next dog will likely be medium-sized, not because that's the SIZE I want but because that's the DOG I want.


Exactly. Size can play a part in how suitable a dog is for your own situation, but that is as much about the type of dog it is as the size of it. Though the ability to be able to carry your dog if needed is a huge bonus for a smaller dog! I'd love it if Ringo was half the size he is due to his hip problems, it would've made getting him up and down the stairs a lot easier.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

soulful dog said:


> The only thing I am taking from this thread is that some people who own small dogs are very defensive!


Get attacked once too often and you do become overly defensive just to avoid being hurt or upset yourself.....much like small dogs !!
Hey ho...they do say some dogs are like their owners!!:Hilarious


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Fair enough catz4m8z, that exact thought did cross my mind while I was typing.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

soulful dog said:


> The only thing I am taking from this thread is that some people who own small dogs are very defensive! I dunno, there are a few generalised comments about not liking to bend down, and how some people prefer a bigger dog, but I don't see what the "small breed bashing" is other than people taking every comment as a general criticism of a dog *just* because its small, which is crazy?!


And then there's the big dog owners who start saying that small dog owners are too defensive.
I'd be lying if I said it didn't annoy me when people start saying, "I could never have a small dog." "Small dogs aren't proper dogs." "Don't like yappy dogs..."

Those people usually have no idea what certain smaller breeds entail. My terrier is no pushover, he's not yappy and he's a damn sight harder than any of the Rotties and GSDs I grew up with. But still, he's not taken seriously because of his size. He's a breed that was created to run alongside the hounds and keep up with the horses on fox hunts, all day long... And then, when the fox went to ground, they were compact but ferocious enough to follow it and drag it back out. Later, they were used for badger baiting and other hunting 'hobbies'... But hey, he's so precious because he's small!

People are quick to judge size rather than the breed. Skip is fearless, he's intelligent but very stubborn... He has stamina that rivals that of many bigger breeds, his prey drive is higher than any other dog I've met and still, people make remarks like, "I don't like yappy small dogs... They're just not proper dogs."

So yeah, I get a bit defensive... I wish I didn't but those who make those stupid remarks have no idea, and frankly it's insulting to me, the work I've done with my dog and my dog itself.

Rant over.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I do like my big dogs. doesn't mean I wouldn't consider a smaller dog. Doesn't mean I dislike smaller dogs either just I prefer the breed I have. That's why I picked them!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why is it so hard for people to understand that people have preferences and sometimes *gasp* they don't involve them or in this case their chosen dog breed? There was just another thread elsewhere where lab people decided the only reason anyone could not like their glorious, perfect breed was hipster elitism. Some people just don't like small dogs just like others don't like big dogs or retrievers or border collies or whatever.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Why is it so hard for people to understand that people have preferences and sometimes *gasp* they don't involve them or in this case their chosen dog breed? There was just another thread elsewhere where lab people decided the only reason anyone could not like their glorious, perfect breed was hipster elitism. Some people just don't like small dogs just like others don't like big dogs or retrievers or border collies or whatever.


That's fair enough, you don't have to like certain dogs -but there's no need for derogatory remarks directed at the dogs or the people who own them. 
That's what gets my goat... I don't care if you (general you) don't like small dogs but don't start stating that they're not 'proper' dogs.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I'm buggered then small dogs and devil dogs........


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> But why the question itself? Why is it all about size? When was the last time it was asked 'what short haired breed would you consider if you are a long haired breed owner?' 'What slobbery dog would you consider if you are a non-slobbery dog owner?' 'What black dog would you consider if you are a white-dog owner?' 'What gun dog would you choose if you're a terrier owner?' 'What floppy-eared dog would you choose if you're a sticky-up-eared-dog owner?'
> 
> Size has so little impact on the actual dog - why the obsession about it?


Why ask any question on a forum?
I've actually seen most of those questions in one way or another over the years (although the floppy eared one was more to do with rabbits than dogs ) 

Meh! I see nothing wrong with the question tbh, but I do see a lot of bashing going on which I really don't agree with. For me it's not a size thing with dogs, it is more of a personality thing...which is why I am a huge fan of JR's and Parsons


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> That's fair enough, you don't have to like certain dogs -but there's no need for derogatory remarks directed at the dogs or the people who own them.
> That's what gets my goat... I don't care if you (general you) don't like small dogs but don't start stating that they're not 'proper' dogs.


Two people out of however many said that and people weren't even going after them but the person who said they didn't like them being treated as fashion accessories...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Lauren5159 said:


> . And then, when the fox went to ground, they were compact but ferocious enough to follow it and drag it back out. Later, they were used for badger baiting .


true dat! Also Daxies were used to flush out badgers along with terriers. When you consider the size and potential ferocity of a badger and scale up both participants you have something akin to a RR hunting a lion!:Nailbiting
Sounds like a 'real' dog to me!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Size has so little impact on the actual dog - why the obsession about it?


Size can be a very real consideration.

Right now we are a big dog house, we have a great dane and a very large muttdog. I happen to like the personality of a dane and we have guardian breeds for a reason, but there are definitely size considerations.
We took the jeep in to town yesterday and only one dog could come because only one of them fits in the jeep. 
We're going on vacation and the dogs are going to have to be kenneled, we pay extra because of the size of our dogs and we had to search high and low for a kennel that could properly accommodate a dog the size of a great dane.
Things like heart worm preventative (a must here in the south) are much more expensive for a large dog because they go by weight.

People with small dogs have considerations to make as well. A small dog out here would have to be very carefully supervised because of predators. I'd also be much more careful about play time outside, I've been run over by the dane and it hurts. A smaller dog could be seriously injured.

I completely understand why people take size in to consideration as much as they do.

And I can totally see why small dog owners get annoyed at the constant comments about small dogs not being proper dogs or being yappy and hyper and whatever. 
For the same reason I get annoyed at comments about big dogs not having any personality or being gross and slobbery. Last I checked, all dogs are gross. Mine may slobber when she's hot but she has never rolled in coyote poop or dead disgustingness.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> Two people out of however many said that and people weren't even going after them but the person who said they didn't like them being treated as fashion accessories...


I don't really care if two people said it, or ten... The fact is, it always crops up.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Lauren5159 said:


> That's what gets my goat...


Goat? Did you say goat? Is it time for goats already? I thought we were doing okay?! :Beaver


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I don't really care if two people said it, or ten... The fact is, it also crops up.


And if I or indeed you got offended everytime someone said terriers were nasty, snappy little hooligans, you'd never have time to do anything else.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Goat? Did you say goat? Is it time for goats already? I thought we were doing okay?! :Beaver


My bad!

It's all downhill from here


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> And if I or indeed you got offended everytime someone said terriers were nasty, snappy little hooligans, you'd never have time to do anything else.


I agree 
people make sweeping statements and presumption about all breeds.
I own akitas and I've heard it all before.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Nicky10 said:


> And if I or indeed you got offended everytime someone said terriers were nasty, snappy little hooligans, you'd never have time to do anything else.


But I do get offended every time someone says that... I still have a life, believe me. But every time someone says that, I get annoyed. Probably just like Staffie owners get annoyed when people say derogatory things towards the breed. Are they too expected to just ignore it?
It doesn't consume me though, I don't know where that's come from?...

I will defend my breed. I don't really care if you want to pick that apart, but I won't sit back and brush it off.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think everybody is sensitive about their chosen breed and tends to 'overhear' negative comments.
TBF though I do think that yappy rat owners and devil dog owners are probably both the worst afflicted. Mainly coz the assumptions for both types of dog also assume bad things about the owners (brainless bimbo and chavvy scum).


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Goat? Did you say goat? Is it time for goats already? I thought we were doing okay?! :Beaver











I even chose a pygmy so that it is fitting with the thread


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Nicky10 said:


> And if I or indeed you got offended everytime someone said terriers were nasty, snappy little hooligans, you'd never have time to do anything else.


It doesn't offend me for people to say wrong things about certain breeds or types of dogs, but that doesn't stop me from correcting them either


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

StormyThai said:


> I even chose a pygmy so that it is fitting with the thread


Ergh, I really don't like those small goats... They're not proper goats at all


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

This one seems fitting:


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Before I owned my boys I preferred big dogs, and originally I did want us to get a larger breed. But it was a family decision and my mum didn't want a big dog, so we got Benji who is just over 10kg. Harley is even smaller at just under 6kg. And now that we have them, I love their size and I'm glad we didn't get bigger dogs. I still love big dogs too, but they are not for me!

The boys are easy to manage, they both fit into my small car, they can both come to work with me if needs be and not get in the way, they can both sleep on the bed with me and still not take up all the room, I could carry either of them if I needed to in an emergency (or even both at the same time!), and they can curl up on my knee for a cuddle! They are active and athletic, they can run and run and run, and they can do anything a bigger dog can do... apart from counter surf maybe!


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> I think everybody is sensitive about their chosen breed and tends to 'overhear' negative comments.
> TBF though I do think that yappy rat owners and devil dog owners are probably both the worst afflicted. Mainly coz the assumptions for both types of dog also assume bad things about the owners (brainless bimbo and chavvy scum).


You should try walking a devil dog who acts how people think a yappy terrier does when he sees another dog, except big...I get all the comments, lol.

Depending on who I pass he's either a baby eater or dogs like that shouldn't be out, or he's how he is because he should be treated like a proper dog and not some woman's pampered pet.

All actual comments btw...

Anyway, going back to the OP.

I'm not a small dog person, I don't dislike them, I just prefer a more substantial dog, if I was going smaller I'd go for a staffy or possibly a cocker spaniel, but I don't like grooming so a staffy is more likely.

I like active and trainable, they both fit that (in different ways obviously) and aren't small enough to feel too small for me, but small enough to pick up if needed.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I honestly don't care if people don't like certain types of dog, but I do care when unfair, nasty and incorrect comments are made about them. It serves absolutely no purpose, other than to antagonise.

I imagine bitchy comments about certain types of dog are partly why some people end up with a breed that is completely inappropriate for them, and then the dog suffers for it.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> But I do get offended every time someone says that... I still have a life, believe me. But every time someone says that, I get annoyed. Probably just like Staffie owners get annoyed when people say derogatory things towards the breed. Are they too expected to just ignore it?
> 
> I will defend my breed. I don't really care if you want to pick that apart, but I won't sit back and brush it off.


I do ignore it! Any criticism of my dogs based solely on what breed they are sails straight over my head...
The only time I get a little miffed is when the papers (usually the Mail but the Mirror is guilty too) publish the same picture of a snarling Staffy after every dog on human attack no matter what breed the offending dog was.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

ouesi said:


> It doesn't offend me for people to say wrong things about certain breeds or types of dogs, but that doesn't stop me from correcting them either


Too true! I've had comments about Shar-Pei being ugly and aggressive which is news to me! I shrug it off and think .... they don't know what they're missing and I'm certainly not going out of my way to enlighten them!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Blitz said:


> Wow, you certainly have a different idea of what constitutes a large dog. What breed is your 18inch dog that only weighs 10 kg. I would call an 18 inch dog medium, definitely not small. 27 inches is most definitley large, surely in anyone's opinion! I would class a lab as a large dog - but never seen one that is 24 inches, surely more like 20 inches. I certainly classed my standard poodles at 24 inches as large dogs and my collies as medium.


It's always going to be somebody's idea or opinion though, isn't it.... 
There is no hard set rule for size classification. Weight IN MY OPINION should be taken into consideration as well as height and IN MY OPINION my fox terrier is small.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> I do ignore it! Any criticism of my dogs based solely on what breed they are sails straight over my head...
> The only time I get a little miffed is when the papers (usually the Mail but the Mirror is guilty too) publish the same picture of a snarling Staffy after every dog on human attack no matter what breed the offending dog was.


Good for you 

I'm just too passionate about things to bite my tongue and let it go. 
It riles me no end and I truly can't stand it. I'm extremely protective of Staffies and I don't own one, never have. But then, that's me. Most people know not to say anything negative about dog breeds in my presence. 
I judge dogs as individuals, not breeds as a whole... They deserve to be treated as individuals, just like people.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> Good for you
> 
> I'm just too passionate about things to bite my tongue and let it go.
> It riles me no end and I truly can't stand it. I'm extremely protective of Staffies and I don't own one, never have. But then, that's me. Most people know not to say anything negative about dog breeds in my presence.
> I judge dogs as individuals, not breeds as a whole... They deserve to be treated as individuals, just like people.


After owning the same breed for 20 years or so I guess I've become used to hearing the same comments time after time now I usually just laugh, it really doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> After owning the same breed for 20 years or so I guess I've become used to hearing the same comments time after time now I usually just laugh, it really doesn't bother me at all.


Have to say it still bothers me, and always will, I hate people who make ignorant comments about any breed, I get seriously annoyed when people give out incorrect information about any breed, but even more so my breed! I rarely would bite at that ignorance with Joe Public and I'm glad people are so passionate about their chosen breed or size of dogs! I get REALLY annoyed and will always bite when so called dog lovers decided to voice their ignorance and dislike! Its fine not liking a type or size of dog as it is personal choice, but this forum has a habit of showing breedism and sizism on a staggering scale can't help still being surprised and annoyed each time peoples pure ignorance is shown.....


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> Have to say it still bothers me, and always will, I hate people who make ignorant comments about any breed, I get seriously annoyed when people give out incorrect information about any breed, but even more so my breed! I rarely would bite at that ignorance with Joe Public and I'm glad people are so passionate about their chosen breed or size of dogs! I get REALLY annoyed and will always bite when so called dog lovers decided to voice their ignorance and dislike! Its fine not liking a type or size of dog as it is personal choice, but this forum has a habit of showing breedism and sizism on a staggering scale can't help still being surprised and annoyed each time peoples pure ignorance is shown.....


It is not necessarily ignorance though is it. It is personal opinion often influenced by the majority of the public having the same opinion but sometimes just from personal experience.
I am always more wary of rotties, not because I think they are devil dogs but because for some reason I absolutely cannot read their facial expression and without tails I find it totally impossible to have any idea at all what they are thinking. (maybe with tails I would be ok). With most breeds I can tell at a glance how they are thinking so I naturally I am wary when I cant.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Blitz said:


> It is not necessarily ignorance though is it. It is personal opinion often influenced by the majority of the public having the same opinion but sometimes just from personal experience.
> I am always more wary of rotties, not because I think they are devil dogs but because for some reason I absolutely cannot read their facial expression and without tails I find it totally impossible to have any idea at all what they are thinking. (maybe with tails I would be ok). With most breeds I can tell at a glance how they are thinking so I naturally I am wary when I cant.


And this kind of thing does not bother me, I do understand that people can be wary of big dogs, and again understand people find them hard to read ( although I've always found them very easy to read, the tail has made it a hell of a lot easier for them) its general sweeping statements when people really have no knowledge of the breed! You know certain types of dogs are ONLY owed by chavs, certain dogs are only brought as "status dogs", small dogs are yappy ALL owners of small dogs think its funny their dogs are aggressive etc... All show dogs are crippled and live outside and are binned when they are no good to show....... Rottweilers attack with no warning are dog aggressive bull breeds will eat all other dogs and people too... Labs are all fat and boring Boxers brain dead, poodle are just pretty and useless... On a petforum in dogchat the ignorance is startling....


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Meezey said:


> Have to say it still bothers me, and always will, I hate people who make ignorant comments about any breed.


Generally it doesnt bother me if people want to make ignorant assumptions...thats their problem not mine.
What I find upsetting is when people joke about killing my dogs.  Some people seem to find it funny to tell me exactly how their dog could kill mine with one bite or how they could just stamp on one and kill it. Something about being so small and vulnerable seems to encourage some evil toerags to imagine every way in which they could hurt them....and then they have to tell you about it!unch


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> Generally it doesnt bother me if people want to make ignorant assumptions...thats their problem not mine.
> What I find upsetting is when people joke about killing my dogs.  Some people seem to find it funny to tell me exactly how their dog could kill mine with one bite or how they could just stamp on one and kill it. Something about being so small and vulnerable seems to encourage some evil toerags to imagine every way in which they could hurt them....and then they have to tell you about it!unch


That's very very wrong  and you have every right to be upset about....


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Meezey said:


> And this kind of thing does not bother me, I do understand that people can be wary of big dogs, and again understand people find them hard to read ( although I've always found them very easy to read, the tail has made it a hell of a lot easier for them) its general sweeping statements when people really have no knowledge of the breed! You know certain types of dogs are ONLY owed by chavs, certain dogs are only brought as "status dogs", small dogs are yappy ALL owners of small dogs think its funny their dogs are aggressive etc... All show dogs are crippled and live outside and are binned when they are no good to show....... Rottweilers attack with no warning are dog aggressive bull breeds will eat all other dogs and people too... Labs are all fat and boring Boxers brain dead, poodle are just pretty and useless... On a petforum in dogchat the ignorance is startling....


It is not the rotties size that makes me wary, or their ill founded reputation, I would be just the same with a small breed that I could not read. But then again a lot of people cannot read any dog however obvious it is being so maybe that is why some people are wary of all dogs.

I do think there are people on here though that are so against any 'breedism' that they refuse to consider that every breed has its own characteristics even though not every dog in that breed is the same. So it does work both ways. I am not sure why so many people think it is fine to be rude about other people's dogs or breed choice though. It is the same with horses. Is it impossible to say that a breed would not be my choice rather than I hate that breed or I think that breed is stupid or whatever.


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Im someone who owns a larger breed (27" at the shoulder, just under 40kilos) and is looking for something slightly smaller next time around as my boy is drivey and can be boisterous, and I didn't want two dogs of that size to deal with on lead walks. I scoured every single small breed I could find, researched for hours and hours each night, spoke to breeders of some breeds I thought I might be able to get on board with, and I've had to conclude............Im just not a small dog person. Its not intentional. I can't *help* it, I just keep going back to large/medium breeds. I mean, I can see the appeal of small dogs, certainly, but they don't do it for me, generally. Im also not a fan of terriers, which obliterates a *lot* of one's choices in the 'small dog' category. I don't particularly know why, just not a terrier fan *unless* its the bull terriers. Not a fan of any of the rat hunting breeds, not for my lifestyle, don't like the temperament (generalisation, I know, blah blah) don't like that specific terrier attitude, not for me.

I guess if I had to pick a small breed, it'd probably be a valhund, a cardigan corgi (though put off by the deformed legs on dwarf breeds so this is only a 'if I had to choose' thing) or an english bull terrier, possibly a staff too. 
I'd consider a chihuahua, but a nice old style chihuahua rather than the spherical headed pop eyed tiny ones I keep seeing today. 

I just like normally built, normally moving, fit for function dogs that have good life span, no crazy conformation that causes them to suffer (flat faced, bug eyed, pinched nostrils, bellies that don't clear the ground etc) good health and can keep up with my dobe on a run. I have yet been able to find something that ticks most of my boxes in a small dog package. 

Im sure in reality I could fall in love with any breed, even ones right at the bottom of my list, if it came to it. I don't *dislike* any dog breed, because I love dogs. I only dislike what we've done to them for the show ring, and thats not their fault. The biggest hurdle in finding a breed I wanted for the future was finding a breed that wasn't a train wreck in health or conformation, especially when you look at some of the issues the toy group in particular has. 

So I've sorta given up, decided I don't actually have any need for a pedigree dog at the moment, and will likely get a medium sized heinz 57. How big it will be remains to be seen, lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Shadowrat said:


> I just like normally built, normally moving, fit for function dogs that have good life span, no crazy conformation that causes them to suffer (flat faced, bug eyed, pinched nostrils, bellies that don't clear the ground etc) good health and can keep up with my dobe on a run. I have yet been able to find something that ticks most of my boxes in a small dog package.


Terriers the longer legged ones like the border if you don't want something low to ground. You don't get more functionally built, generally pretty healthy, can go all day they bred borders to keep up with foxhound packs.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm a bit late in catching up with this thread, so forgive me for referring back to comments about border collies and sizes. This breed comes in all shapes, sizes and colours so unless you are judging one by the KC breed standard (which is only half of the story) then yes, 23" is oversized. However, different people seem to be using different measuring sticks as I find some of people's measurements to be surprising. With my measuring device, my border collie male is 24" and weighs 24.3kg. He is grossly oversized in both height and weight (no, he's not fat) but he is a big, hefty lad. You wouldnt think that he'd be just an inch shorter than my wirehaired pointer, but stood up, there is very little between them. My collie bitch on the other hand is 19" and 14.4kg and is tiny in comparison to both my males.

A size comparison between my 2 males:


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Little P said:


> View attachment 232174
> Not a dog or worth the effort If you have to bend down? This is what my pint sized pooch thinks to that...


lol! I do like the little Jack Russells as they are a hardy breed. now if I could find an older sweet little female that needed an home, already had a bit of training and not yappy that would be perfect!!!

As I said I've always preferred medium dogs its what I'm personally used to. They are a nice size for helping out around the home and often the size used as 'assistance dogs' (for physical assistance anyway) It has its advantages such as being able to reach to post a letter for me if a car has parked half way on the pavement and I can't get scooter right up to the postbox.

However with Inca's back end going and her originally been around 20kg and with my own mobility problems it has been a real struggle for me. JJ's around the same size so just hoping his back end doesn't go too early or I have more help by then if it does. Obviously if Inca had been a Jack Russell (or that kind of size) just moving her around daily and getting her out in the fresh air would be a whole lot easier. Even a doggy cart would be smaller on a dog that size and I'd probably have been able to pick her up off the floor IN the cart to put on my knee while I unfastened it etc.

Moving around in a powered chair though and JJ charging around with his ball, I'd just be worried about owning a really TINY dog, he wouldn't hurt it but he just gets so fixated on his ball he doesn't always watch where he's going if another dog walks up behind when he's about to turn round and 'run out'.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

IncaThePup said:


> However with Inca's back end going and her originally been around 20kg and with my own mobility problems it has been a real struggle for me. JJ's around the same size so just hoping his back end doesn't go too early or I have more help by then if it does. Obviously if Inca had been a Jack Russell (or that kind of size) just moving her around daily and getting her out in the fresh air would be a whole lot easier. Even a doggy cart would be smaller on a dog that size and I'd probably have been able to pick her up off the floor IN the cart to put on my knee while I unfastened it etc.


Inca can't use her back end at all?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Shadowrat said:


> I just like normally built, normally moving, fit for function dogs that have good life span, no crazy conformation that causes them to suffer (flat faced, bug eyed, pinched nostrils, bellies that don't clear the ground etc) good health and can keep up with my dobe on a run. I have yet been able to find something that ticks most of my boxes in a small dog package.


well duh!! No small dog will ever be able to 'keep up' with a Dobe due to the vast difference in leg lengths!
TBH though people make these kinds of sweeping generalisations alot about activity levels but what you find is that unless you are mega super active (marathons, rough terrain hiking, etc) then the majority of dogs , large or small, will happily adjust to your activity levels. And with smaller breeds you do get your moneys worth when it comes to lifespan!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> lol! I do like the little Jack Russells as they are a hardy breed. now if I could find an older sweet little female that needed an home, already had a bit of training and not yappy that would be perfect!!!
> 
> As I said I've always preferred medium dogs its what I'm personally used to. They are a nice size for helping out around the home and often the size used as 'assistance dogs' (for physical assistance anyway) It has its advantages such as being able to reach to post a letter for me if a car has parked half way on the pavement and I can't get scooter right up to the postbox.
> 
> ...


I was about to direct you to the link of a beautiful, elderly, little JRT in need of a home that I fell in love with, but I see she's since been reserved ( yay! ) So no can do now.

But it's not like there is a shortage of elderly, JRT's, who'd suit your requirements. You seem to be under the impression they'd be hard to come by?


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Inca can't use her back end at all?


She can't stand for long unless she's in her cart, it seems alot of effort for her, she started laying down to eat her dinner. I do make sure she has a little 'walk' everyday. When I take JJ out she comes on every walk. I find somewhere to stop for her to be able to have a bit of sniff. It's easier for her in the cart, but cos of her size the cart is heavy and there's nowhere i can attach it to take it with us, so she just uses the cart in the garden as she'd never manage the distance and the massive hills to get to the playing fields and village green/wooded areas. She enjoys the ride out though in her bike trailer and still gets to meet other people and dogs and see her ducks. Better than leaving her behind all the time cos she can't manage that far.



















She's not so motivated to play with toys these days unless food in involved so I feed her meals divided up throughout the day in different treat toys or games so she gets plenty of mental stimulation too and she just likes to lie in the sun as most dogs do when its nice and warm out!

The vet was happy with her when she saw her, she's seen her cart they know she uses a cart and I've got a sling thing to help her. She said she thought it was wonderful all the things I did for her and as long as Inca was happy and not in any pain, it was fine.


----------



## shinra (Aug 9, 2013)

catz4m8z said:


> What I find upsetting is when people joke about killing my dogs.  Some people seem to find it funny to tell me exactly how their dog could kill mine with one bite or how they could just stamp on one and kill it. Something about being so small and vulnerable seems to encourage some evil toerags to imagine every way in which they could hurt them....and then they have to tell you about it!unch


Ugh seriously, theres this one local woman whom was approching me the otherday, she was making nomnom sounds LOL, basically sounds as if she was gobbling something up, aka my dog whilst saying to her dogs about how lunch has arrived.
She always makes these sort of comments, how quickly her dogs could kill mine etc & general ignorant comment towards small dogs whenever she sees one, not even tiny dogs pretty much anything that doesn't fit under the gundog type umbrella and the best bit? shes one of the local dog trainers ( terrible one) but you'd think someone whom makes their living presumably would have a healthy respect for ALL dogs.
people such as her whom obviously go out of their way to antagonize people just amuse me and the only way you can converse with such types poltiely is just ignore 90% of what is said. I've had alot of catty comments directed myway since owning a chihuahua, sometimes after talking to the people they've change their mind or be polite next time when met but it's the fact theres such an attitude in the first place? I don't understamd why anyone whom obviously has a love of a dog in their life, would not see that and respect it in others regardless of size, just seems socially acceptable to insult and pick on some owners/dogs.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Inca has the sweetest face, bless her.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I was about to direct you to the link of a beautiful, elderly, little JRT in need of a home that I fell in love with, but I see she's since been reserved ( yay! ) So no can do now.
> 
> But it's not like there is a shortage of elderly, JRT's, who'd suit your requirements. You seem to be under the impression they'd be hard to come by?


lol..no I'm not looking just yet... I mean if I could drop on the right dog in the future (after Inca), a little old one would be nice. ..though JJ would have to like it too. I've enjoyed having 2 dogs but if I was going to have 2 dogs again after Inca had passed the second dog would have to be an older small breed who just wants a comfy sofa, a garden, companion and might enjoy going out for a ride/walk. JJ will be my last from a young puppy though.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

Well there you go, it must just be me that thinks size has little to do with a dog I may get. There's far more important things to me in a dog other than how big or small it is.


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

I think it's lovely what you're doing with Inca @IncaThePup 

Just a shame size-ism strikes again! You have to take individual dogs on their own merit, c'mon! Yes, I am a Rottweiler owner at first glance, but she's got the personality of a CKCS. Big or small means nothing and we're just offending each other, thinking we're on opposite sides - but we're not! We should stop turning a bit of fun into a petty repetitive argument, when we're all dog lovers who do the best for their animals, we should be working together and against the abusers, those that neglect, use and breed recklessly, so we can stop canine misery.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

I li


RottieRubysMum said:


> I think it's lovely what you're doing with Inca @IncaThePup
> 
> Just a shame size-ism strikes again! You have to take individual dogs on their own merit, c'mon! Yes, I am a Rottweiler owner at first glance, but she's got the personality of a CKCS. Big or small means nothing and we're just offending each other, thinking we're on opposite sides - but we're not! We should stop turning a bit of fun into a petty repetitive argument, when we're all dog lovers who do the best for their animals, we should be working together and against the abusers, those that neglect, use and breed recklessly, so we can stop canine misery.


I like rotties my inlaws had one, soft as a brush, but for me now I look at the size of a dog and see the difficulties of physically managing it if it got injured or from old age, given my own difficulties...nothing to do with size-ism. Have to say I've never gone past a small dog owner and said 'Nom Nom' either lol!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I love my large and giant dogs but I like the temperament of many little ones - I find larger dogs more practical and durable for me - I find when I walk with the little dogs I know I end up accidentally kicking them - poor things!!!!!!!!! 

If I was to downsize I'd like a Basenji


----------



## RottieRubysMum (Apr 6, 2015)

IncaThePup said:


> I li
> 
> I like rotties my inlaws had one, soft as a brush, but for me now I look at the size of a dog and see the difficulties of physically managing it if it got injured or from old age, given my own difficulties...nothing to do with size-ism. Have to say I've never gone past a small dog owner and said 'Nom Nom' either lol!


Yeah, completely understandable, and ditto! I went past the cutest Chi the other day and all I could say was "aww"


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I have 2 biggies & a dog I class as medium/small. Bob is almost a giant at 28" TTS, Rogue is 23" & Gypsy is 18", somewhere between a tall Sheltie & a small BC.


----------



## caju (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't pick dogs based on size, it's just that all the breeds I fall in love with are big!


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

simplysardonic said:


> I have 2 biggies & a dog I class as medium/small. Bob is almost a giant at 28" TTS, Rogue is 23" & Gypsy is 18", somewhere between a tall Sheltie & a small BC.


Right, if someone could clear this up please... what's classed as medium, large or giant? Are we looking at height to the shoulder or recognised weight for the breed?

My one year old is no taller than you're average Lab/Shepherd but weighs 54kg.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> Right, if someone could clear this up please... what's classed as medium, large or giant? Are we looking at height to the shoulder or recognised weight for the breed?
> 
> My one year old is no taller than you're average Lab/Shepherd but weighs 54kg.


I would call a lab or a shepherd a large dogs. My dogs are 14 and 15 inches at the shoulder and I class them as small. When I had small collies that were probably 18 inches I would have classed them as medium.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

My understanding was they were classed by weight. Somebody stated the weights earlier.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Going by the sizes someone mentioned earlier, technically Shadow would be just crossing over into "large" size, according to his new cooling coat that is the case I would still class him as medium though, he is not a huge dog. He is a collie, and weighs 27kg, not overweight, the vet says he is nice and lean, he is a big boy for a collie, standing up, on his back legs, his head reaches above my chest, to my collar bone pretty much, sitting down, his head scrapes the top of the table so he struggles to sit under it without bumping his head, I think he is long bodied rather than long legged though - on all fours his head just about reaches my hips and I am 5 foot 8 or there abouts. It is possible to have large collies. Mine is not KC registered so is nothing like the breed standard, he does look different to show collies, his dad was a big boy too, his mum was a more normal collie size - takes after his dad in more ways than one. 

I would always choose medium - large breeds given a choice, just personal preference because I like more to cuddle. If I had to downsize I would go for either a greyhound (sort of downsizing, they are thin even if they are tall, a welsh springer, or if we are talking small small dogs, a good old jack Russell terrier - I see JRT's as big dogs in more portable bodies. I love the get up and go that they have, they are awesome dogs and I love them.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> Right, if someone could clear this up please... what's classed as medium, large or giant? Are we looking at height to the shoulder or recognised weight for the breed?
> 
> My one year old is no taller than you're average Lab/Shepherd but weighs 54kg.


I consider it by height really. Hence, a Basset hound being a small dog IMO despite them having the weight of a medium sized dog.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I have what I class as 1 large and 2 medium dogs,Craven is 29 inches tall,Flint is 25 inches and Bodhi is about 24 inches.

My next dog will be a smaller one,I quite fancy a Border terrier.

Although on Saturday I was at a dog show for Patterdale terriers and I at first I thought it was a recipe for disaster having over 100 Patterdale's together especially when they started the terrier racing.apart from a few scuffles I was quite taken by them.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

McKenzie said:


> Well there you go, it must just be me that thinks size has little to do with a dog I may get. There's far more important things to me in a dog other than how big or small it is.


Maybe it's because I have giants, that I can't imagine not taking size in to account. It's always a consideration.

I guess when you're thinking more average sizes, sure, size doesn't really factor in, but even then, it's still something to consider. Housing is harder with bigger dogs, a lot of places have size restrictions even if they do allow dogs. Veterinary care costs more, feeding costs more, I just don't see how you can overlook size entirely.



catz4m8z said:


> well duh!! No small dog will ever be able to 'keep up' with a Dobe due to the vast difference in leg lengths!


Actually there are many small breeds that could give a Dobe a run for his money  
I know a beagle who has a greyhound BFF, and she and the grey have a blast together, when the grey takes off, the beagle just anticipates where the zoomie is going to end and heads her off at the pass  It's quite entertaining to watch. Sometimes the beagle gets pissed not being able to catch the grey and does that giant deep bay at her. It's hilarious, but the beagle definitely holds her own. 
Plenty of terriers are just as able to go all day as any bigger dog.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

BlackadderUK said:


> Right, if someone could clear this up please... what's classed as medium, large or giant? Are we looking at height to the shoulder or recognised weight for the breed?
> 
> My one year old is no taller than you're average Lab/Shepherd but weighs 54kg.


I tend to go by height, but I guess substance must come into it to a degree, seeing as some of the giant breeds are pretty substantial- St Bernards, Leos, Pyreneans etc

Your DDB I would consider large rather than giant, but I've seen some small examples & some that are huge, I see a pack at local events & they vary quite a bit


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

McKenzie said:


> Well there you go, it must just be me that thinks size has little to do with a dog I may get. There's far more important things to me in a dog other than how big or small it is.


Guess it depends what you want. A small dog would certainly be far more convenient for me in so many ways. Transport being a huge one, it's difficult keeping a Lab sized dog out of the way on public transport, you can't exactly carry them on escalators so are limited to places that have stairs or lifts as well, people are more likely to be wary of them purely because of their size, some landlords have a size limit in place for dogs and it's usually under 20kg from what I've seen, stuff like that.

I can't say size is a huge consideration for me though. I'd probably avoid any giant breeds though, not because I don't like them but purely because of the practicalities of transporting them when you know you are never going to be able to drive.


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Dogloverlou said:


> I consider it by height really. Hence, a Basset hound being a small dog IMO despite them having the weight of a medium sized dog.


See I wouldn't class Bassets as being small dogs. A family member has one and she weighs more than mine. I'd say she's definitely the top end of medium!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I consider Spen, 23-24 inches to the shoulder (and small compared to a lot of the Labs we meet who tower over him!) and 32kg to be a medium dog. Rupert at 26 inches and ideally 35kg I also considered medium. Although I was always surprised at Ruperts size whenever I saw my dad or hubby walking him, I always viewed him as cocker spaniel size somehow! Shadow and Wolf, probably both around 20 inches I considered medium too.

I only seem to have 3 categories, tiny, medium and huge though  Chihuahua sized are tiny, Great Dane sized are huge and if it doesn't fit in those size ranges then it's clearly medium lol.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Bert was 58 kg last vet visit so he must be extra large lol


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

sharloid said:


> See I wouldn't class Bassets as being small dogs. A family member has one and she weighs more than mine. I'd say she's definitely the top end of medium!


Only because I judge it by height. They are usually only a couple of inches taller than my Missy, just longer and heavier.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> I love my large and giant dogs but I like the temperament of many little ones - I find larger dogs more practical and durable for me - I find when I walk with the little dogs I know I end up accidentally kicking them - poor things!!!!!!!!!


Im actually surprised this thread has got so far without anybody mentioning something like this yet! Its one of those reasons that always make small dog owners sigh and roll their eyes when people say they couldnt have a little dog coz they are too clumsy or would stand on/sit on the dog! LOL
Frankly Im super dozey today after doing a nightshift last night...so far Ive stood on a paw and kicked someone, I imagine I will in fact sit on someone else later on as well!:Wacky They are alot more resilient then you might think (just have to remember not to wear shoes around the house!)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I think I can confidently describe mine as 'big dogs', even wee one is 30kg plus and about 24 inches to the shoulder at 7 months old! I have them as I like the breed characteristics, and do love the 'bulk' and 'presence' of the giants. I've been doing a bit more of the walking duties solo recently and had a wee scare when Tyton (70 kg ish ) couldn't put weight on one front leg for a few days recently, so have been thinking a bit about size considerations for practical rather than aesthetic reasons lately. I'm sure when it's just me after OH has gone (hopefully not for a long while yet, but common sense tells me it will be before me :-( ), that I will have to downsize. Most of the breeds I like are still large though, I suspect the closest to a 'small' dog in my current list would be an EBT.

And before anyone lambasts me about liking big dogs not little ones, while thinking of future of the pups, with OHs ex having a recent health scare we've confirmed that while we would never have chosen to get a tiny dog ourselves, wee Bella (chi x shih tzu) has herself a forever home here with her 'big brothers' if the need ever arose.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2015)

catz4m8z said:


> Im actually surprised this thread has got so far without anybody mentioning something like this yet! Its one of those reasons that always make small dog owners sigh and roll their eyes when people say they couldnt have a little dog coz they are too clumsy or would stand on/sit on the dog! LOL
> Frankly Im super dozey today after doing a nightshift last night...so far Ive stood on a paw and kicked someone, I imagine I will in fact sit on someone else later on as well!:Wacky They are alot more resilient then you might think (just have to remember not to wear shoes around the house!)


Well mine are not small and they get kicked, tripped over, and sat on all the time. They learn to get out of the way. Little dogs learn to get out of the way too


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I trip over Skip at least once a day lol! 

Just means he toughened up at a young age  He's getting better at getting out of my way as he gets older


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Im actually surprised this thread has got so far without anybody mentioning something like this yet! Its one of those reasons that always make small dog owners sigh and roll their eyes when people say they couldnt have a little dog coz they are too clumsy or would stand on/sit on the dog! LOL
> Frankly Im super dozey today after doing a nightshift last night...so far Ive stood on a paw and kicked someone, I imagine I will in fact sit on someone else later on as well!:Wacky They are alot more resilient then you might think (just have to remember not to wear shoes around the house!)


That might be all fine and dandy but I dont like accidentally hurting them!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> That might be all fine and dandy but I dont like accidentally hurting them!


It's not just me I'd worry about hurting them either to be honest. I think I'd be paranoid in a busy area about them getting stepped on, it happens even with big dogs. Then there's the whole issue of dogs like an adolescent Spencer coming along and trampling them. I know a lot of the toy breed owners around here worry about big dogs hurting theirs. And not necessarily through aggression! Having known a toy breed killed while playing with a large breed (broken back when the big dog stepped on it) I can't say I blame them to be honest. I'd be paranoid I think if I had a tiny dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It was something I used to be paranoid about but having spent time with a 4lb dog I realise it would happen less than I thought . Plus little guys are tough and if I'm going small, I'm probably going terrier so.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I very rarely trip over or stand on Missy. And in her younger days she's walked through incredibly busy markets without being stepped on. I personally think it's one of those excuses or issues that people make out to be much more relevant than it actually is. Once you own a small dog you'll find it doesn't happen that much


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Might not be relevant to you but given how often my much larger dogs have been stepped on or walked into damn right I'd be worried about something like a Chi or Yorkie being squished underfoot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> Might not be relevant to you but given how often my much larger dogs have been stepped on or walked into damn right I'd be worried about something like a Chi or Yorkie being squished underfoot.


I think if I had a very small dog I'd carry it in busy crowds just to be safe. But otherwise it's not a big issue


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> That might be all fine and dandy but I dont like accidentally hurting them!


ha! You are a much kinder person then me! Usually when I hear a surprised yelp and somebody goes flying across the kitchen I usually tell them its their own fault for getting under my feet!!



Sarah1983 said:


> Then there's the whole issue of dogs like an adolescent Spencer coming along and trampling them.


Got to admit that does worry me, to the point where we do mainly pavement walking nowadays. There are far too many badly behaved dogs round my way.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nicky10 said:


> I think if I had a very small dog I'd carry it in busy crowds just to be safe. But otherwise it's not a big issue


Most of the incidents I've had haven't been in busy crowds, people have actually seemed to go out of their way to step on my dog on several occasions. Or simply not been paying attention and walked into him while busy texting or something. As I say, it may well not be a huge issue but it's definitely something I'd be worried about. I'd probably end up carrying the dog more than it walking!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sarah1983 said:


> Might not be relevant to you but given how often my much larger dogs have been stepped on or walked into damn right I'd be worried about something like a Chi or Yorkie being squished underfoot.


 I just find it a bit of a weak reason to be honest, but you're absolutely entitled to feel that way and it's not an uncommon worry. But I'm just saying, it doesn't happen that much. Unless I'm just lucky in that I don't meet many clumsy people.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I just find it a bit of a weak reason to be honest, but you're absolutely entitled to feel that way and it's not an uncommon worry. But I'm just saying, it doesn't happen that much. Unless I'm just lucky in that I don't meet many clumsy people.


Well you're absolutely entitled to feel that one of my concerns is weak, I don't think it is particularly weak to worry about a small dog being hurt under foot personally. Particularly not when my experiences with people around my dogs have made me extremely wary of even a larger dog being hurt. Having had dogs punched, cycled into (purposely!), stepped on, walked into and various other things it's not really an invalid concern imo. It's far from an every day occurrence but has happened enough that I make sure to keep myself between my dog and people we're passing wherever possible.

Anyway, it's not my only reason for preferring a larger dog, just one of them. Fact is, most of the small breeds don't appeal for various reasons, size being the least of them.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Interesting read... in regards to worrying about stepping on or tripping over a small dog, I think it is perfectly valid. I was forever doing it when mine were pups, and I am always so glad when they start to get that wee bit bigger. It might be weak reason to some, but not to others.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Maybe it is a Yorkie trait, but I've managed to never sit on her or trip over her. She is 4kg and pretty agile. It's not often I go somewhere busy enough to carry her. For me the biggest concern is off lead dogs that might not be under control. I had one rag my 8kg dog and luckily I didn't have her then as she could have been killed. I try not to get too concerned, but do stay alert and know it can happen to any size dog. As I personally prefer small/tiny dogs it doesn't bother me if people prefer bigger dogs. My sister had a GR and would choose that size dog. I only mind when people make generalised comments about snappy/yappy small dogs as I wouldn't make negative comments about other types of dog.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

silvi said:


> I actually bought a shoulder bag to carry Sophie around in, but only because I had noticed other people doing this and being able to enter shops where dogs were not usually allowed
> But Sophie decided there was no way she was ever going to sit still in a bag, however comfortable it was. So that was the end of that.
> I have a feeling that there are many small dog owners like me - who have a dog carry bag stuck at the back of the cupboard somewhere, completely useless.


We took ours to a car boot sale this morning , Reena was scared of all the tramply feet ,cars and other dogs and refused to move ! So OH ended up carrying her for a while , she was happy enough then. I DO have a dog carry bag stuffed behind the sofa and intend to try training her so she'll be ok in it , it'll much such situations much easier , specially if OH isn't around to do the carrying. 
I'm a fan of small dogs, Love my mini dachshunds , and being of a certain age with back problems need dogs I can handle reasonably easily. These little dogs fit the bill perfectly , bags of pesonality, Reena aged 5 will walk/run as far as we take her but Tango at 11 tires more quickly. Being a bigger mini (2kg heavier than Reena at 7kg) I can't carry her more than a few yards , so at the risk of family, friends and other doggy people ridiculing and disowning me I fully intend to buy a stroller for her when necessary so we can all go out together. 
As for dressing up they both wear jumpers when it's cold, Tango does chill quite quickly. 
But they are sweet little dogs with personalities and attitudes that bely their small stature - as one friend describes them , big dogs in small bodies.


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> Im actually surprised this thread has got so far without anybody mentioning something like this yet! Its one of those reasons that always make small dog owners sigh and roll their eyes when people say they couldnt have a little dog coz they are too clumsy or would stand on/sit on the dog! LOL
> Frankly Im super dozey today after doing a nightshift last night...so far Ive stood on a paw and kicked someone, I imagine I will in fact sit on someone else later on as well!:Wacky They are alot more resilient then you might think (just have to remember not to wear shoes around the house!)


Got visions of you wandering around half asleep through a sea of teeny dogs going flying in all directions 

(Forgive me, it's 04:45 and I've already been up nearly an hour. The caffeine hasn't kicked in yet. I think I'm delirious...)


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't know why some don't believe he can be 23in... Arrow is 22in, so not far off. The only thing I don't quite understand, is how he can only weigh 18kg at that height... Arrow is 21kg and needs to gain a few kg, probably to about 24/25kg... so 18 for a 23in dog sounds very, very little...


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sarah1983 said:


> Well you're absolutely entitled to feel that one of my concerns is weak, I don't think it is particularly weak to worry about a small dog being hurt under foot personally. Particularly not when my experiences with people around my dogs have made me extremely wary of even a larger dog being hurt.


Its not weak to worry, little dogs can be more prone to damage then medium sized/large dogs (not including giants here coz they seem to have equal worries albeit for different reasons). TBH though surely its just as worrying for big dogs who dont want a broken paw in certain environments....I just dont walk mine in busy areas where they might get stood on, and that isnt to do with their size.



lozzibear said:


> Interesting read... in regards to worrying about stepping on or tripping over a small dog, I think it is perfectly valid. I was forever doing it when mine were pups,


Thats not really a size thing though. Its why they make puppies and kittens out of rubber....coz they are always under your feet!!LOL



SusieRainbow said:


> so at the risk of family, friends and other doggy people ridiculing and disowning me I fully intend to buy a stroller for her when necessary so we can all go out together.


Good idea! My stroller has been a godsend and I love it to bits. It doesnt get much use now whilst the dogs are young but I plan on using it loads when they are older! Makes a big difference for vet visits too (either carry a poss injured fearful dog to the vets and have it scared in the waiting room, or settle in its favourite dog bed in a cosy safe mobile den and wheel it there!).



Little P said:


> Got visions of you wandering around half asleep through a sea of teeny dogs going flying in all directions


Dont forget the cat! Gracie is pretty aerodynamic too!:Woot


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Jobeth said:


> Maybe it is a Yorkie trait, but I've managed to never sit on her or trip over her. She is 4kg and pretty agile. It's not often I go somewhere busy enough to carry her. *For me the biggest concern is off lead dogs that might not be under control. I had one rag my 8kg dog and luckily I didn't have her then as she could have been killed. I try not to get too concerned, but do stay alert and know it can happen to any size dog.* As I personally prefer small/tiny dogs it doesn't bother me if people prefer bigger dogs. My sister had a GR and would choose that size dog. I only mind when people make generalised comments about snappy/yappy small dogs as I wouldn't make negative comments about other types of dog.


This ..above (in bold) is what would worry me about having a very tiny dog. I live rurally ... most of dogs around are terriers, gundogs or collies, several husky owners too!... alot of prey drive there!



catz4m8z said:


> ha! You are a much kinder person then me! Usually when I hear a surprised yelp and somebody goes flying across the kitchen I usually tell them its their own fault for getting under my feet!!


This sounds awful, probably sounds worse than you meant but sounds like you walk round your house deliberately without looking kicking your dogs out of the way if they get under your feet instead of looking to see if they're in the way before you walk. When JJ was tiny ..well small (not that he was ever as tiny as yours!) when he first came I constantly worried about running over his little paws! To the point he went in a playpen when I was busy moving around quickly and I'd pick him up and carry him on my knee to the back door then let him down to play in the garden.

He came out on the afternoon walk (shorter walk) with us and would have a ride on the footplate and let him get off at some grass on an extending lead when I was static or moving very slowly and everyday we practised in the back garden him walking alongside my powerchair on a lead.

I have to say, I do love little puppies, but I was glad when he was bigger than my wheels and had learnt not to get too close, and wait to let me though the doorway (or go through first and wait at other side). I'd been fully mobile when Inca was a puppy so didn't have this with her.

I feel, surely if I can manage to NOT run over a dog in a big wheelchair a person walking can manage to avoid stepping on one? .. but I know from experience people just don't watch where they're going as they've walked into or fallen over me when I've been out in town in a busy shopping centre etc. especially in my manual chair where I'm lower down.

I have to admit though to been nervous out on scooter around very small dogs when they are clearly not used to wheelchairs etc and not have not been taught to not get under people's feet as they try to run straight under the front of my scooter! I end up stuck having to stop completely while the dog is darting around under my scooter for the owner to come and pick them up.. I have had some of them say "oh he'll move out of way if you run him over!" .. though I feel if I had carried on moving, expecting it to get out of my way and run over it, they'd be reacting very differently!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

catz4m8z said:


> Its not weak to worry, little dogs can be more prone to damage then medium sized/large dogs (not including giants here coz they seem to have equal worries albeit for different reasons). TBH though surely its just as worrying for big dogs who dont want a broken paw in certain environments....I just dont walk mine in busy areas where they might get stood on, and that isnt to do with their size.


Again, it's not just busy areas though, I avoid those where possible for my sake as much as the dogs lol. Rupert had his leg stamped on while lying quietly in an almost empty bus station in the evening. Badly bruised leg on him, would likely have been a lot worse for one of your little guys though! Cyclist swerved purposely to run into him in the park one night. Buckled his front wheel, sent himself flying over the handlebars and bruised Rupert. Then blamed me, even though he purposely swerved off the path to hit my dog!

I certainly worry about my larger dog getting hurt by assholes like this, I don't want any dog hurt. I'd think the potential for situations like those above would be far more likely to end in serious injury or even death to something that only weighs a few pounds though. Course, they make a smaller target and can be picked up if you think a situation is dangerous but then you run into people like the above, those who unexpectedly go out of their way to hurt your dog 

As I say, it's not my main reason for not wanting a tiny dog, it's just something I would be concerned about if I owned one.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> I don't know why some don't believe he can be 23in... Arrow is 22in, so not far off. The only thing I don't quite understand, is how he can only weigh 18kg at that height... Arrow is 21kg and needs to gain a few kg, probably to about 24/25kg... so 18 for a 23in dog sounds very, very little...


He's probably more now, he hasn't been weighed since last year. I can't stand on scales and keep my balance on my own let alone holding a dog! My friend used to stand on them holding him to weigh him then deduct her weight to get his. He was 18kg the last time this was done. He hasn't grown much since so I assumed he was the around the same weight. to be honest most of him is long fluffy coat, when he goes under the shower he seems to shrink to half the size where as Inca looks the same size but just wet! You can feel his ribs though if you feel under all that fur so he's not overweight. I'd guess he'd look smaller than Inca if he'd had a shorter smoother coat. Saying that he looks smaller than his collie friend Fly who has the long coat (JJ's medium coat) though they're about the same height and only 3 months difference in age.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> sounds like you walk round your house deliberately without looking kicking your dogs out of the way if they get under your feet instead of looking to see if they're in the way before you walk.


Thats a very disappointing comment from someone who has been a forum member for so long....kinda beneath you.



Sarah1983 said:


> Again, it's not just busy areas though, I avoid those where possible for my sake as much as the dogs lol. Rupert had his leg stamped on while lying quietly in an almost empty bus station in the evening. Badly bruised leg on him, would likely have been a lot worse for one of your little guys though! Cyclist swerved purposely to run into him in the park one night. Buckled his front wheel, sent himself flying over the handlebars and bruised Rupert. Then blamed me, even though he purposely swerved off the path to hit my dog!
> .


Sound like you have some really nasty people where you live!:Blackeye Lets hope karma poops on their cornflakes!!LOL
TBH though I think it just becomes second nature to put yourself between other people and your dogs. I will even cross the road if there is too much foot traffic and Im worried I cant squeeze by safely. Generally its second nature to avoid them around the house too just like you would if you had a cat or a toddler!
Im super clumsy though so when Im tired I do 'punt' the odd dog!:Woot (I also fall over and occassionaly walk into walls!). The dogs are generally good at getting out the way...unless they are super excited to see me, its why I dont encourage over the top greetings when I get home.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Sarah1983 said:


> Anyway, it's not my only reason for preferring a larger dog, just one of them. Fact is, most of the small breeds don't appeal for various reasons, size being the least of them.


I don't see why people have such an issue with this. There are hundreds of breeds because people want different things, why can't small dog owners just be happy with what you have got and large dog owners happy with what they have got rather trying to convert others?

Many people say how there little dogs are really big dogs in little bodies, and add they are sooo independent and sooo willful or sooo stubborn. Im not sure I know many small dogs that are not described this way. I don't want any of those traits in my pet dog, if you prize them then great, you have the right breed for you.
But those to me are not big dog characteristics, though some big dogs have them, which makes those big dogs with those traits even less desirable as a pet for me than small dogs with them. As above quote I like the breeds I choose because they are both big enough for me and they are not any of those things.
It would be wrong of me to choose a small dog, despite the majority having incompatible traits with my needs just to prove I am an equal opportunities owner...but if there is a spare chocolate cockapoo someone wishes to donate then Im prefectly willing yo give it a try lol

My sister in law has beagles, I find I greatly dislike beagles because they are so independent and what pleases their owners is not a driving force for them. She I am sure dislikes my Goldens because to her no doubt they are bland in their obedience and too predicable. We have the correct dogs for us who cares what the other thinks?

I do openly call terriers vermin or rat dogs, because thats what many did, and most around here are not a specified breed.
I do openly say to my friend "guinea pig ahead" for us all to avoid it. I find that no more offensive than people calling our german shepherds bears etc...if they do happen to hear and take offense then they have all the right to be offended, but getting offended will not cause harm to them and can only aid us avoiding each other. I am an open atheist, one of my flat mates from uni is a strong Christian, on Facebook I'm sure she finds many things I post offensive, and in return I find things she posts offensive....we both live, and have been friends for 15 years and share many views outside this subject.

I do have stereotypes of small dogs, but I understand mainly because of people who get small dogs that I experience. This is a retirement area of the country and many small dogs and terriers are brought by women suddenly retired or bereaved and alone in this area. They frequently either do not know how a dog should be trained or, more commonly, are going on old dated beliefs of what is acceptable.
The other end of the scale is the young family, they buy a dog as a cherry on the complete family cake. They frequently buy certain types of breeds, thinking they are easier, such as small dogs or often labs (because they come half trained right!?) and there was a thread about a month back giving labs a bad name. I think goldens escape this more as the longer fur puts off minimum input owners. Those that of course think why put in the effort to train when it is small enough to physically restrain without hard work.
These people are not owners likely to be here, but are the owners whose dogs do not represent theirclass of breeds Iin the light you want yours to be seen in.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have an issue if people are big dog or little dog people, it's fine to have a preference it just when it's justified with putting down the other, and now being a little dog owner you do get far more hurtful and inane comments, and not just about the dog, you as the owner also get judged, and whilst most of it does roll off my back sometimes just sometimes it hits a nerve, but I usually do just smile and walk on, but it does get wearing be told almost constantly your dogs aren't proper dogs, I mean wtf is a 'proper dog'


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

MontyMaude said:


> I don't have an issue if people are big dog or little dog people, it's fine to have a preference it just when it's justified with putting down the other, and now being a little dog owner you do get far more hurtful and inane comments, and not just about the dog, you as the owner also get judged, and whilst most of it does roll off my back sometimes just sometimes it hits a nerve, but I usually do just smile and walk on, but it does get wearing be told almost constantly your dogs aren't proper dogs, I mean wtf is a 'proper dog'


Certain family members delight in telling me that my mini dachshunds aren't proper dogs , I figure they're trying to wind me up and refuse to take the bait. At the end of the day they are loving and loyal ( the dogs ) and NEVER make hurtful comments. Their love is total and unconditional ( as long as they get fed !)


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> I've always thought of myself as a 'big dog' owner as most of our dogs (except one in early childhood) were larger and the breeds I liked myself are at least 20" tall. .. we've had labs, collies and crosses of and grown up around GSD and Rotties. My dream breeds I'd always wanted when young were Border Collie, GSD or Husky.
> 
> We had a Corgi cross (X with Beagle I think) when I was much younger so bit bigger than the average Corgi but still smaller in comparison to all other dogs we've owned and liked.
> 
> ...


I grew up with Golden Retrievers and considered them as medium. Me and my hubby both wanted Huskies, and I have always been drawn to large breeds too especially Newfoundlands, but ended up with a small Muttly 
Only because he needed a home and I wanted a dog, he has an amazing personality and we fell for him straight away.

I have always loved Spaniels and this would of been a breed I would choose, going a little smaller than a Retriever. If it wasn't for Muttly, then I wouldn't have chosen such a small breed as him. But now I'm totally converted on small dogs!

Quite possibly because growing up I knew 2 Papillons who would snap if anyone tried to stroke them, so they had to be kept in cages (my only memory of them).
I also knew a Newfoundland called Duke, who was so beautiful and soft, he would let me sleep on him!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I must admit that I was shocked the first time someone told me that Sophie was not 'a proper dog'.

We were walking along the street, minding our own business and a car driver stopped, rolled down his window and yelled at me - "That's not a dog. Get a proper dog!" and then rolled up his window (before I could answer back....) and drove off.
Before then, I hadn't believed that people could be so petty!

Since then, I have realised that there are quite a few people living near me that do think it's their 'right' to insult your dog, particularly if it's a small one.

I've never experienced that before with all the dogs we have owned.
Some of our neighbours in Spain were wary of our Saluki because they had never seen one before, and people were wary of our old dog, Muttley, because he had a 'big dog's bark', but no one has ever insulted any of our other dogs - just Sophie.

But none of this has made me think it's necessary to have a go at larger dogs, or feel the need to defend my small dog.

If people want to be petty, let them. They are the type of people I wouldn't particularly want to be friendly with anyway.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> I don't have an issue if people are big dog or little dog people, it's fine to have a preference it just when it's justified with putting down the other, now being a little dog owner you do get far more hurtful and inane comments, and not just about the dog, you as the owner also get judged, and whilst most of it does roll off my back sometimes just sometimes it hits a nerve, but I usually do just smile and walk on, but it does get wearing be told almost constantly your dogs aren't proper dogs, I mean wtf is a 'proper dog'


Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Double post


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


I have owned a big dog, and now I own small dogs, I watch all dogs as they approach my two, as I did when I had a big dog, I judge each dog on an individual basis as they approach, whilst watching my two, but more so the other dog though as I know how my two will react 99% of the time, and thankfully where I walk most people are pretty sensible and so are their dogs, but I find I have far more issues with medium sized dogs being dog aggressive than small ones. Again though in your post all small dog owners are being judged as having out of control vicious dogs which is just not true, and just as bad as judging every staffy as a man eater.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

IncaThePup said:


> He's probably more now, he hasn't been weighed since last year. I can't stand on scales and keep my balance on my own let alone holding a dog! My friend used to stand on them holding him to weigh him then deduct her weight to get his. He was 18kg the last time this was done. He hasn't grown much since so I assumed he was the around the same weight. to be honest most of him is long fluffy coat, when he goes under the shower he seems to shrink to half the size where as Inca looks the same size but just wet! You can feel his ribs though if you feel under all that fur so he's not overweight. I'd guess he'd look smaller than Inca if he'd had a shorter smoother coat. Saying that he looks smaller than his collie friend Fly who has the long coat (JJ's medium coat) though they're about the same height and only 3 months difference in age.


Why don't you take him to the vets to get weighed?
I pop in and put Thai on the scales every few months, sod trying to lift 40kg whilst balancing on bathroom scales...


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


I do feel sorry that your GSD was treated so unkindly by some dog owners, and can understand how sad that would make you feel, that a well-behaved dog would be treated with such suspicion. I would feel exactly the same if it were my dog.

However..... as an owner of a small dog who is also anxious and reactive, I have to say that it would not be your dog I was watching, but mine.

When I walk Sophie along the road, I avoid other dogs if at all possible and when I can't avoid, I do everything I can to prevent Sophie from over-reacting to the other dog. And it really doesn't matter what size or type the dog is - it is _my_ dog I have to deal with.

I'm sorry if my reaction appears to be against the other dog and for Sophie, but it is actually the opposite, and if I manage to get close enough to the other dog owner I will tell them that too.

Edit: and I can say, hand on heart, that Sophie is _not_ out of control, because I do everything I can to keep her from getting that way by trying to reduce her anxiety.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

kare said:


> Many people say how there little dogs are really big dogs in little bodies, and add they are sooo independent and sooo willful or sooo stubborn. Im not sure I know many small dogs that are not described this way. I don't want any of those traits in my pet dog, if you prize them then great, you have the right breed for you.
> 
> I do have stereotypes of small dogs, but I understand mainly because of people who get small dogs that I experience. .


This is actually a very good example of the kind of veiled insults that you usually get as a small dog owner! I dont know anybody that would want a small dog based on those traits! Frankly I could cherry pick bad qualities about any breed and 'claim' that because I heard a few people mention them then that was specifically why they wanted that breed!
Then at the end.....lets make a sweeping generalisation about the owners coz they are obviously all horrible!



kare said:


> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


Why is it a shock that other people look at your dog rather then their own?? With 3 of mine I would be watching yours coz mine would be trailing along happily behind me and I like looking at dogs! With the last one I would split my attention coz he is reactive and Id have less bother as long as the other dog was calm!
I bet if you asked big dog owners the majority of them would be looking at your dog unless they were training!

(just realiesed it looks like Im picking on Kare.....Im not honest! )


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon is 27 inches at the shoulder and 43 kgs, but I never think of him as large, but maybe that's because I'm 6ft, so most dogs don't seem that big to me.

Next time we will have to down size, not sure on breed as we will be visiting the local dogs home for a older dog.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

One of my 'good' friends laughs at me about having a Yorkie. They aren't a real dogs, they are a rat...how bloody hilarious!

She couldn't believe I have added chis to the mix too.

I just let her get on with it. My dogs are happy, we work on training, we take them out regularly and I give them medical treatment when needed, and I they have treats and chews, and food which I consider quite good...which is the polar opposite of my 'friend's' dogs. In fact my dogs are treated more like dogs then his are. I always think he should have just bought some from toys r us!


----------



## Canine K9 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would not call a small dog rat, vermin or guinea pig anymore than I would call a GSD, Rottie or Staffie baby eaters or devil dog. I find it quite pathetic, how cares what breed someone else has and if you like it or not!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


Rather a lot of generalising going on here.

"Us responsible large dog owners always having to be so much more responsible than those with small dogs". What on Earth do you mean by that?

I have always had small dogs. I have always trained my dogs and never made excuses for any bad habits or behaviour. Dogs are dogs, regardless of their size.

And no, when I pass a large dog of any breed, or any other dog for that matter, my attention is solely on Rosie, as she can be reactive.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Kare is just a little confused......terriers are bred for flushing out and catching vermin, they are not vermin themselves.............


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


Oh well, that's ok then seen as it's happened to you in the past.....

I also think it's very convenient for large dog owners to somehow think small dog owners always have out of control, poorly trained little dogs. If you only look for those 'types' you're only going to see those types. It's a load of BS IMO. I've seen just as many large and out of control dogs.



Canine K9 said:


> I would not call a small dog rat, vermin or guinea pig anymore than I would call a GSD, Rottie or Staffie baby eaters or devil dog. I find it quite pathetic, how cares what breed someone else has and if you like it or not!


I agree. Very poor and childish attitude.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


Wow if you're feeling that much pressure from owning a GSD perhaps the breed is not the one for you?
Good grief what a lot of generalizing and drama.

I am a responsible large dog owner (I think great danes count as large yes?) and while there have been odd moments of frustration here and there, I have not found owning large dogs responsibly to be so burdensome as to turn me unkind to other owners. 
Sure there are azzhole dog owners out there who can really make you grind your teeth, but trust me, small dogs do not have a monopoly on being owned by idiots.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I have had Rotts my entire life and will continue to do so.I grew up with them and many other larger breeds.There are some Rotts i do consider large but most i would say are medium.German Rotts are much larger in stature than American Rotts.Our old bo Boz for instance was a pure bred AKC German Rott.He was 180 LBS when we got him.Oliver was only 105 LBS.I also like Rotts for many other reasons.I like to rough house when i play and i can do that and i am also more on the lazy side.Rotts fit me quite well in all aspects of life.I also like mastiffs dobys German GSD St.Bernards and great danes.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Canine K9 said:


> I would not call a small dog rat, vermin or guinea pig anymore than I would call a GSD, Rottie or Staffie baby eaters or devil dog. I find it quite pathetic, how cares what breed someone else has and if you like it or not!


I have to admit that when she got wet through or had just been bathed my tiny Tibbie Chloe was always called "ratbag" by the family, because she looked like a drowned rat! Gwylim my Mini Schnauzer is often referred to as "the little black devil" or "csavargo" which means a hobo or down and out. Nothing sinister about it, simply terms of affection!


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Wow if you're feeling that much pressure from owning a GSD perhaps the breed is not the one for you?
> Good grief what a lot of generalizing and drama.
> 
> I am a responsible large dog owner (I think great danes count as large yes?) and while there have been odd moments of frustration here and there, I have not found owning large dogs responsibly to be so burdensome as to turn me unkind to other owners.
> Sure there are azzhole dog owners out there who can really make you grind your teeth, but trust me, small dogs do not have a monopoly on being owned by idiots.


I do no longer own German shepherds... thanks for the tip.
Im not making excuses for the behaviour of small dog owners hearing these things, but rather stating that you are not alone feeling your dog are always the victims of rude people.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

kare said:


> I do no longer own German shepherds... thanks for the tip.
> Im not making excuses for the behaviour of small dog owners hearing these things, but rather stating that you are not alone feeling your dog are always the victims of rude people.


So you don't like it when people are rude to you about your dogs, so the solution is for you to be rude to people about their dogs? What kind of sense does that make?


----------



## Papirats (Mar 26, 2014)

Smart, active, affectionate - yep, I think my Pap is a rat


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> This is actually a very good example of the kind of veiled insults that you usually get as a small dog owner! I dont know anybody that would want a small dog based on those traits! Frankly I could cherry pick bad qualities about any breed and 'claim' that because I heard a few people mention them then that was specifically why they wanted that breed!
> (just realiesed it looks like Im picking on Kare.....Im not honest! )


You are picking. In fact a great deal of your posts to many on here, far from just me, ignore all you agree with and only pick the negative out to have a go about.

I have no idea how your mind turns this into a veil insult. I believe you need to go through this thread carefully. Small dog owners have said their dog is stubborn, and as far from a negative thing. Many prize their dogs independent attitude, my sister in law as I stated does so in her beagles.
People like the challenge and find these traits important to their dogs character


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

ouesi said:


> So you don't like it when people are rude to you about your dogs, so the solution is for you to be rude to people about their dogs? What kind of sense does that make?


I said I admit to times of weakness when it happened to defend my own feelings when I first owned dogs.
What I can their dogs out of their hearing to my friend is not being rude to people. Justbas they are not being rude to me saying my dogs are scrawny examples of retrievers where I can't hear.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

kare said:


> I said I admit to times of weakness when it happened to defend my own feelings.


Don't you think small dog owners have feelings too? If you realize it hurts your feelings for your dogs to be treated unkindly, surely you can see that the same applies to any owner, regardless of the size of their dog?
You have said unkind things about small dogs in this thread....


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

kare said:


> You are picking. In fact a great deal of your posts to many on here, far from just me, ignore all you agree with and only pick the negative out to have a go about.
> 
> I have no idea how your mind turns this into a veil insult. I believe you need to go through this thread carefully. Small dog owners have said their dog is stubborn, and as far from a negative thing. Many prize their dogs independent attitude, my sister in law as I stated does so in her beagles.
> People like the challenge and find these traits important to their dogs character


The point in me listing my dog as stubborn was not to brag... It was more to point out that my dog is a product of his breed, not his size. Being stubborn is a BREED trait and he deserves to be seen as a breed rather than 'small' and 'vermin' like you so nicely stated.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Oh, so if I call a Muslim something derogatory behind their back, I'm not racist? 

Your logic is flawed.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I grew up with Golden Retrievers and considered them as medium. Me and my hubby both wanted Huskies, and I have always been drawn to large breeds too especially Newfoundlands, but ended up with a small Muttly
> Only because he needed a home and I wanted a dog, he has an amazing personality and we fell for him straight away.
> 
> I have always loved Spaniels and this would of been a breed I would choose, going a little smaller than a Retriever. If it wasn't for Muttly, then I wouldn't have chosen such a small breed as him. But now I'm totally converted on small dogs!
> ...


Everyone has different experiences that influences their choices. As I said we had a small corgi cross, he was expected to behave, just as we were (my dad was very strict! - ex army!) however neighbours down the road had smaller breeds (Yorkies and bedlingtons) were constantly yapping at the gates. When I visited a friends parents house they had chihuahua's who went mental barking at you if you dared to move from your chair!

However an auntie had a Yorkie that didn't behave like that, cos it was treated the same as the other dogs, they had a retreiver and my uncle was a police dog handler so again the dogs (and kids) got alot of discipline. so I'm not generalising against small breeds as I know they can be trained to behave when they have the same discipline as larger dogs. I just find (sadly) that so many I've seen are not expected to.

I live in a small village so know most of the dogs round here and unfortunately its the little ones that go beserk when anyone passes their garden, there are a few bigger ones left out too, but I can count them on one hand... there's far more little ones and most of them are Border Terriers (5), Shih Tzu (4) mini Dachshunds (6, all owned by same person) a scottie, 1 JRT out of 5 I know of, the other 4 just walk by. The reactive bigger dogs are 1 GSD, 2 large crossbreeds. (both bigger than my two) and a couple of Huskies.

I think if I hadn't experience of our own small dog when we grew up and my auntie's I would be tempted to think that ALL small dogs were badly behaved and yappy. I've even had an owner whose shih tzu was barking at us, apologise and say she couldn't train hers, "they're (small dogs) aren't as clever as big dogs". I know her and she'd previously owned Border Collies and Rough Collies until her last one had died last year. (This Shih Tzu is her daughters she walks it while she's at work).

Incidentally my very first experience of a staffy was years ago when a work colleague had one and I visited his house. She was soft as a brush and just loved a cuddle! This was years before the media went mad with their 'demon dog' campaign! ... and none of my dogs have ever been attacked by a staffy, though I've read several times that 'although they are good with people and kids they often have issues with other dogs'. When I've seen posts on FB about a staffy that needs rehoming too its often said it needs to be an only dog. Though of all staffies I know of around here only 1 is an only dog, the others are all part of a family with one or more other dogs! Personally I would take a staffy in if it was small and light enough for me to be able to pick up and manage easier when it got older. I do know of a disabled lady who adapted an older one from a rescue charity and it rides on her scooter footplate when he gets tired. (think it was 3 legged as well so tired quicker than usual for a staffie that age)

We can only go on our own experiences to work out what dogs maybe suitable for our lifestyles!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

kare said:


> I said I admit to times of weakness when it happened to defend my own feelings when I first owned dogs.
> *What I can their dogs out of their hearing to my friend is not being rude to people*. Justbas they are not being rude to me saying my dogs are scrawny examples of retrievers where I can't hear.


You're not doing that though, you are saying this:



kare said:


> I do openly call terriers vermin or rat dogs, because thats what many did, and most around here are not a specified breed.
> .


On an open forum of dog owners.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kare said:


> You are picking. In fact a great deal of your posts to many on here, far from just me, ignore all you agree with and only pick the negative out to have a go about.
> 
> I have no idea how your mind turns this into a veil insult. I believe you need to go through this thread carefully. Small dog owners have said their dog is stubborn, and as far from a negative thing. Many prize their dogs independent attitude, my sister in law as I stated does so in her beagles.
> People like the challenge and find these traits important to their dogs character


Actually, I own a terrier who isn't stubborn and is very, very driven to train and learn etc. You're generalizing.

And if you can't hear someone say your Retrievers are 'scrawny' how do you know they're saying that? Or are you just _assuming_ that's what's being said as you seem quite convinced that's what people are doing?

I think you'll find the vast majority of owners don't pay you or your dogs a passing glance let alone call them names.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

kare said:


> You are picking. In fact a great deal of your posts to many on here, far from just me, ignore all you agree with and only pick the negative out to have a go about.
> 
> I have no idea how your mind turns this into a veil insult. I believe you need to go through this thread carefully. Small dog owners have said their dog is stubborn, and as far from a negative thing. Many prize their dogs independent attitude, my sister in law as I stated does so in her beagles.
> People like the challenge and find these traits important to their dogs character


Of course I was picking the bits out I disagreed with! Its too long to quote whole responses when I only wanted to comment on one section!
And you clearly have no clue about small dogs or their owners. The vast majority of toy breeds are very human orientated and want to spend all their time with their owners, they arent recommended to people who work and maybe want an independent dog for this reason!
But if your sister in law says its so then you must be right I suppose!:Hilarious


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I didn't go by my own experiences when I picked PRTs. I had never really met one @IncaThePup

I researched and spoke to breeders... If everyone went by their own experiences, numerically a lot of breeds would be even stronger.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweety said:


> Rather a lot of generalising going on here.
> 
> "Us responsible large dog owners always having to be so much more responsible than those with small dogs". What on Earth do you mean by that?
> 
> ...


I mean by that a small dog blows a recall and runsvat a big dog little harm would come.in the majority of cases A big dog runs at a small dog and even assuming no malice in most cases harm can much more easily occur.
A small dog runs past a child on it way somewhere little effect on child. Where as a large dog on its way somewhere can take it out with just the air displacement...or its tail.
A small dog wants a closer smell of food in a crowd and puts its paws on someones leg, they may not even feel it, a large dog does and its an issue.

None of these situations shouldvhappen for any size, but we are human.
Yes I totally think you have to be more responsible with a big dog. Many are just as responsible with a small dog, if thats you great, but you HAVE to be more with a large dog, think further ahead and reach a better level...or be a moron and as I say judged more harshly.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2015)

For the record, I don't know that I would call any breed "stubborn". I think some dogs are just better at showing you the difference between "good enough" training and truly effective training


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I think a dog can be stubborn when it wants to try it on. Yes any dog.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

ouesi said:


> For the record, I don't know that I would call any breed "stubborn". I think some dogs are just better at showing you the difference between "good enough" training and truly effective training


I'd definitely refer to Skip as stubborn. But that's because he's so damn clever. He can weight up options and is not nearly as biddable as other dogs I've had.

It all comes down to definitions.

To me, Skip is stubborn and that's great. I love that about him and it makes me more aware of what I'm asking and has made me a better 'trainer'. For example, he may not sit when I ask... Not because I haven't trained him well enough to sit, he knows how to sit. But because the reward isn't worth it. If he's refusing to sit, but I go get some cheese and ask him the same, his bum will hot the floor faster than I can react... I trained him mainly through hand signals, but sometimes (not all the time) he won't do it. The whole time, his focus will be on me. He's intent but he's also blowing me off.

So yeah, I like the term stubborn when describing him. Because it makes me work harder and certainly keeps me on my toes.


----------



## kare (Sep 8, 2014)

Lauren5159 said:


> The point in me listing my dog as stubborn was not to brag... It was more to point out that my dog is a product of his breed, not his size. Being stubborn is a BREED trait and he deserves to be seen as a breed rather than 'small' and 'vermin' like you so nicely stated.


He is small, and is a vermin dog
My dog is meduim sized and is a gundog. 
Their size and purpose for existing as a breed should not be classed as an insult.


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

kare said:


> He is small, and is a vermin dog
> My dog is meduim sized and is a gundog.
> Their size and purpose for existing as a breed should not be classed as an insult.


It was you who classed his size as an insult, not me.
I don't get your point.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

kare said:


> I mean by that a small dog blows a recall and runsvat a big dog little harm would come.in the majority of cases A big dog runs at a small dog and even assuming no malice in most cases harm can much more easily occur.
> A small dog runs past a child on it way somewhere little effect on child. Where as a large dog on its way somewhere can take it out with just the air displacement...or its tail.
> A small dog wants a closer smell of food in a crowd and puts its paws on someones leg, they may not even feel it, a large dog does and its an issue.
> 
> ...


Well, not everyone would agree with you.

My Rosie could easily push a small child over if she jumped up and she would, if I were to allow her to. She could easily cause a fight if she were allowed to run at other dogs, big or small.

I walk in the same park every day and believe me, I have had many incidents of offlead dogs running at Rosie, big and small alike.

Irresponsible owners are just that and ill trained dogs are exactly that, regardless of breed or size.

If you really believe that owners of small breeds don't have to take responsibility for their dogs as do the owners of large breeds, I hope you never get yourself a small dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Terrier people are allowed to loving reminisce about their dogs being menaces. No one else is though . And they're surprisingly biddable with the right motivation. They're considered hard to train because do as I say because I am glorious human and you should just want to obey me isn't that motivation.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

kare said:


> I do openly call terriers vermin or rat dogs, because thats what many did, and most around here are not a specified breed.
> I do openly say to my friend "guinea pig ahead" for us all to avoid it.
> 
> I do have stereotypes of small dogs, but I understand mainly because of people who get small dogs that I experience.





kare said:


> *He is small, and is a vermin dog
> My dog is meduim sized and is a gundog.*
> Their size and purpose for existing as a breed should not be classed as an insult.


Not quite how you described it though. You made it sound like a derogatory term. Just because YOU don't find it offensive doesn't mean the owners of those dogs wouldn't just as you found it insulting that your GSD was the subject of so much judgement and stereotyping.

I find your attitude childish to be honest.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

IncaThePup said:


> Everyone has different experiences that influences their choices. As I said we had a small corgi cross, he was expected to behave, just as we were (my dad was very strict! - ex army!) however neighbours down the road had smaller breeds (Yorkies and bedlingtons) were constantly yapping at the gates. When I visited a friends parents house they had chihuahua's who went mental barking at you if you dared to move from your chair!
> 
> I live in a small village so know most of the dogs round here and unfortunately its the little ones that go beserk when anyone passes their garden,
> 
> We can only go on our own experiences to work out what dogs maybe suitable for our lifestyles!


My worst behaved dog experiences growing up were all medium to large related! Mainly collies, mongrels and one manic OES who I taught to walk to heel coz I got fed up being dragged everywhere! 
Little dogs can be more prone to barking though, no doubt! (If you have a neighbour with a small herd of tiddlers I can only imagine the noise!:Wideyed
Def agree about picking the best breed for your lifestyle, regardless of appearance. There are quite alot of little dogs round me mainly coz its a built up area with tiny houses/gardens.



Dogloverlou said:


> Actually, I own a terrier who isn't stubborn and is very, very driven to train and learn etc. You're generalizing.
> .


Its funny but when I think of stubborn, wilful or independent dogs terriers dont really spring to mind. I always think of those guardian/working breeds where you need them to be making decisions and working alone.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> He's probably more now, he hasn't been weighed since last year. I can't stand on scales and keep my balance on my own let alone holding a dog! My friend used to stand on them holding him to weigh him then deduct her weight to get his. He was 18kg the last time this was done. He hasn't grown much since so I assumed he was the around the same weight. to be honest most of him is long fluffy coat, when he goes under the shower he seems to shrink to half the size where as Inca looks the same size but just wet! You can feel his ribs though if you feel under all that fur so he's not overweight. I'd guess he'd look smaller than Inca if he'd had a shorter smoother coat. Saying that he looks smaller than his collie friend Fly who has the long coat (JJ's medium coat) though they're about the same height and only 3 months difference in age.


Doesn't he get weighed at the vets? I get the coat hiding his size thing... people think Arrow looks a good weight - he isn't. He needs to gain... it is just more difficult than it sounds...


----------



## Alice Childress (Nov 14, 2010)

Papirats said:


> Smart, active, affectionate - yep, I think my Pap is a rat


Now hang on a moment, large dogs are like rats too you know! Maggie is just as smart, and affectionate, and gorgeous as a rat. Just because she's big doesn't mean she's not also rat-like enguin


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

A Jrt would probably out walk the owner. Of the dogs that come hiking with us - and not being biased - the 8kg muscle by and large copes best over long weekends. I say by and large because he struggles on unfriendly terrain like gorse/ high nettles - but being small can be picked up.

I'd say he copes best probably because he has a disproportionately large set of lungs, big gob, insulating white coat, and stupidly long tongue. He also has a doggy brain that says. 
"We've stopped. I could run around having fun or I could lie down under this shady bush till the humans are ready again" so I think it's all down to staying cool if it's hotter and not getting puffed.

Yorkshire terrier was perfectly happy on a 12mile walk at the weekend. Small doesn't mean "doesn't walk as far." - would look more at build and shape. Hell our polecat wasn't happy without a 3 mile minimum nightly walk. 

Only put this as "Can't walk as far" is simply not true.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to admit, I used to get really angry when a small dog owner (or just random members of the public for that matter, it's not just dog owners) would laugh about their dog kicking off at Rupert and make comments about "oooh, he thinks he's a Rottweiler" etc and then when my large dog responded in kind I got filthy looks, tuts and snide comments about vicious dogs, how it could be a child next etc from those same people! I've also had it where my dog is seen as far more unwelcome in public places despite sitting or lying quietly than a very small dog raging at the end of its leash at anything and everything. It's the double standards that annoy me there though and those would annoy me even if it were the other way round. Although I bet I'd probably not notice it so much then as it wouldn't be me it affected.

Not that bad behaviour is a small dog only issue, far from it! I've met some horribly behaved large dogs and some fantastically well behaved small dogs. And owners of large dogs who think their dogs atrocious behaviour is acceptable. That annoys me regardless of size of dog if it's something that affects me and others and not just the owner.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Doesn't he get weighed at the vets? I get the coat hiding his size thing... people think Arrow looks a good weight - he isn't. He needs to gain... it is just more difficult than it sounds...


The village vets is not accessible to me so vet comes to my house to do vaccinations etc. When he was young puppy she bought little scales with her but he quickly got too big for them! ..so I said I'd ask friends to stand on scale with him when they visited, but he's a really big boy now and not so keen on being picked up so much now. They usually visit on a weekend too so whole family can come but vets isn't open so they can't run him down there for me.

The vet said he felt like an healthy weight last time he had an examination when she came to do his vaccinations and he gets loads of exercise so no chance to get overweight really.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

If you can't weigh JJ then how do you know what dose of meds to give? I know worming is done based on weight of dog as are a lot of other meds. Things like that are the only time I really think about how much my dog weighs, I go off body condition to judge whether he's a good weight.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

Usually for weight-based worming dosage the guidelines are rough ones, and there's a fairly big gap. I.E 1 tablet for every 4kg (example) of dog, 1 tablet for dogs between 12-25kg, 2 for 25-50kg etc. Rough weight is usually only needed. If it's got to be exact I would assume a vet would do it.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't think it matters weather a small medium or large dog.Each dog has his or her owner type.I don't understand why one has to bash the other or make untrue statements about one or the other.I prefer large dogs but that doesnt mean i hate small dogs by any means.


----------



## dogsaintdumb (Mar 21, 2015)

I have both. I actually haven't had a problem with people crossing the street to avoid my big ones, or...IDK what kind of thing little dog owners have to deal with. I've had one person get a bit abusive toward my tiny barely-1lb MinPin (literally -- he had an awful diet before I got him and just never grew) just being nasty about calling him ratty instead of being humorous and things like that. I had my 28.5in. 43kg Dobe (Dobe's too big, MinPin's too small!) out with me at the time, though she retrieving her ball out of sight when the guy was being an a*s and she came back before I could retaliate. Struck me as weird that looked absolutely terrified just by being near her, despite the fact he was taking the mick out of a small dog as if he could handle the big dogs. 

I've seen that same guy a few more times while walking various dogs and he hasn't made any more a-hole comments so I'm thinking maybe hiring a big dog for a day is a good way to combat people taking the mick out of your little ones, LOL.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

"To know them is to love them". 
I feel sorry for people who will never give a small dog a chance to show how truly amazing they are.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

A small dog story....

Just got back from a walk into town with Sophie. She was very good and quite calm sitting waiting with my daughters while I went into a couple of shops. Sophie likes our local shopping centre and really loves the smells emanating from Greggs....
And my daughters were there too as it's half term. So Sophie was very happy.

On the way back we met a large dog (looked like a ridgeback cross - but I'm not that good on dog breeds).
There was nowhere to go and backing off wasn't an option, so I sat Sophie down, let her smell a treat in my hand and said 'quiet' softly and held the treat there.
Instant fixation on the hand with the treat and, despite looking a little worried, Sophie sat still looking at my hand while the dog went by. She was having a very good day.
I gave her the treat and praised her.

But then the dog's owner noticed Sophie.....
"Oh! what a funny little dog! Come and have a look George (the dog)."

I smiled nicely and said, "I'd rather you didn't as she's not very sociable."

But the response was...."Oh that's okay. George is good with other dogs."

"It's not George that's the problem. It's my dog." I said, firmly now.

But the owner was having none of that and brought her dog up to sniff Sophie's bum....

Sophie immediately went ballistic, literally screeching in fear and tangling herself up in her lead.

Large dog owner backed off saying "He has never had that effect on another dog before", looking at me as if it was all my fault...

As usual, I found myself apologising, saying "Sorry. Sophie is just scared of most things - it's not your dog's fault. He's lovely."
But I had the feeling that George's owner was going to remember this as 'a small yappy snappy type experience'.

And so we went our separate ways.....

If only people actually listened....


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gemmaa said:


> "To know them is to love them".
> I feel sorry for people who will never give a small dog a chance to show how truly amazing they are.


Why don't you own a giant breed then? People like the dogs they like, demeaning little dogs or "joking" about killing them isn't acceptable, but people have preferences. And for some people that's a newfie or a wolfhound, doesn't mean they don't like small dogs.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

silvi said:


> A small dog story....
> 
> Just got back from a walk into town with Sophie. She was very good and quite calm sitting waiting with my daughters while I went into a couple of shops. Sophie likes our local shopping centre and really loves the smells emanating from Greggs....
> And my daughters were there too as it's half term. So Sophie was very happy.
> ...


How infuriating. I'm sorry yourself & Sophie were put into such a position. Sadly it seems all to common for people with larger breeds to not really take the behaviour of a smaller dog seriously. I've had other owners laugh at Missy's behaviour, stand there while going 'aww' with a big smile on their face, tell me 'not to worry because their dog can look after itself' and the all time fave - 'typical terrier'. I meet a lot of decent and responsible owners too, people who give me space, leash their dogs up etc, so I don't let those few negative experiences skew my view of all large breed owners  but it's certainly something I hear a lot of when it comes to small dogs.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

IncaThePup said:


> The village vets is not accessible to me so vet comes to my house to do vaccinations etc. When he was young puppy she bought little scales with her but he quickly got too big for them! ..so I said I'd ask friends to stand on scale with him when they visited, but he's a really big boy now and not so keen on being picked up so much now. They usually visit on a weekend too so whole family can come but vets isn't open so they can't run him down there for me.
> 
> The vet said he felt like an healthy weight last time he had an examination when she came to do his vaccinations and he gets loads of exercise so no chance to get overweight really.


Do you have a pets at home local/nearby? They have scales which you are free to use. I only weigh mine once a year at the vets, Otherwise I can see no other way but doing the whole holding him while a human is stood on the scales which as you have said he isn't too keen on.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Why don't you own a giant breed then? People like the dogs they like, demeaning little dogs or "joking" about killing them isn't acceptable, but people have preferences. And for some people that's a newfie or a wolfhound, doesn't mean they don't like small dogs.


I grew up with German Shepherds, Labradors, a standard Poodle and various other large breeds.
I think they're fantastic. Space was an issue which is why we got Freddie instead of a GSD that we were planning.

I don't expect people to like my dogs or all types of dogs, but I do expect people to be respectful and not make insulting comments about those choices, particularly on a dog forum.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

silvi said:


> A small dog story....
> 
> Just got back from a walk into town with Sophie. She was very good and quite calm sitting waiting with my daughters while I went into a couple of shops. Sophie likes our local shopping centre and really loves the smells emanating from Greggs....
> And my daughters were there too as it's half term. So Sophie was very happy.
> ...


It was wrong of her to insist on bringing her dog to you even when you had said your dog didn't like it. I've had that before, other person insists, your dog snaps and then they look at you like its your fault! I rarely approach other people but often get people approaching us,as I guess its unusual to see someone on a mobility scooter with a dog bike trailer taking the dog for a ride..lol! I tend to give people a wide berth most days if possible, but have to admit it was handy for socialising JJ as him being so cute and fluffy too meant people wanted to stop and say hello to him. It was a close match who got the most 'awwwhs' .. the oldie riding in the bike trailer or the cute fluffy puppy!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

silvi said:


> A small dog story....
> 
> Just got back from a walk into town with Sophie. She was very good and quite calm sitting waiting with my daughters while I went into a couple of shops. Sophie likes our local shopping centre and really loves the smells emanating from Greggs....
> And my daughters were there too as it's half term. So Sophie was very happy.
> ...


I can tell you that you are way nicer than i am.I had a dog come after oliver once and the owner questioned why i stood between his dog and mine not allowing his to check out oliver.I responded because my dog knows how to listen unlike yours.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I always warn the "He only wants to play" brigade that Rosie isn't friendly. If they ignore me, they do so at their own risk.

I would never apologise to anybody who had ignored the warning.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Rott lover said:


> I can tell you that you are way nicer than i am.I had a dog come after oliver once and the owner questioned why i stood between his dog and mine not allowing his to check out oliver.I responded because my dog knows how to listen unlike yours.





Sweety said:


> I always warn the "He only wants to play" brigade that Rosie isn't friendly. If they ignore me, they do so at their own risk.
> 
> I would never apologise to anybody who had ignored the warning.


I suppose I'm apologising more to their dogs than to the owner.

It's such a shame when a friendly dog is 'greeted' by panic and fearful barking and I do feel quite sad for the dogs. But if their owners didn't put them in that position it wouldn't be a problem.

But you are both right.
Why should I be polite when my request has been ignored.
(Guess I'm a chronic apologiser, lol!)


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

silvi said:


> I suppose I'm apologising more to their dogs than to the owner.
> 
> It's such a shame when a friendly dog is 'greeted' by panic and fearful barking and I do feel quite sad for the dogs. But if their owners didn't put them in that position it wouldn't be a problem.


But a well mannered polite dog would of picked up on the signs your dog wasnt comfortable and _not_ tried to insert its nose into your dogs bum! 'Friendly' dogs can be a nightmare for fearful dogs. Its a shame more owners dont recognise the difference between friendly and rude.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> But a well mannered polite dog would of picked up on the signs your dog wasnt comfortable and _not_ tried to insert its nose into your dogs bum! 'Friendly' dogs can be a nightmare for fearful dogs. Its a shame more owners dont recognise the difference between friendly and rude.


Yes that's true.
But in this case I think the owner made it confusing for her dog.
He had already walked past Sophie, so originally had no intention of sticking his nose into her bum and had been well-behaved just walking on.
It was the dog's owner who encouraged him to go back and see Sophie.
But yes. 'Friendly' dogs can be an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kare said:


> Think this is a case of attack is the best form of defense. As an owner of a German shepherd I felt a huge amount of pressure around small dog owners. The things they can get away with is ridiculous and unfair when it came to my dog being at a disadvantage.
> I think the them and us attitude builds from us responsible large dog owners always having to be soo much more responsible than those with small dogs. Any slip judged so much more harshly.
> Its not even open expressed prejudices, I felt very disappointed at my really well behaved dog being looked at so unkindly, like any moment she could attack, that I turned quite unkind in return. On weak days I have on occasion got in first making it clear I didn't like their dog before they upset me with their reactions to mine.
> How many small dog owners can honestly say if your 4kg dog is passing a 40kg dog that it is not the other dog you are watching? Even when their dog was kicking off it was my dog their attention was often on. Staring at her. How do you think this can feel day in and day out.?


I couldn't agree more having a large dog myself.

I think having a large dog you are only to aware of power and strength of them and train them to behave when out walks, most people notice how well behaved he is as he gets lots of attention and fuss when we are out with him.

I find that most *not all* small dogs by me are owned by people who think it's cute a have their small dog jumping all over anyone running at other dogs barking like mad and saying it's alright he/she only wants to play, well it's not cute it's a bl**by pain in the a**e. If my dog was to act in the same way they would say he was dangerous.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Paws said:


> I find that most *not all* small dogs by me are owned by people who think it's cute a have their small dog jumping all over anyone running at other dogs barking like mad and saying it's alright he/she only wants to play, well it's not cute it's a bl**by pain in the a**e. If my dog was to act in the same way they would say he was dangerous.


I know what you mean!! The amount of big dogs owners Ive had who let their dogs 'play' with mine (their dog chases mine, mine flees for its life!) is unreal! Before I stopped doing so much off leash walking I can remember one guy actually laugh and 'awwww' as his dog chased down Heidi who was running as fast as she could and actually squeeling in terror.
I think we can all agree that some owners just shouldnt have dogs....


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

IncaThePup said:


> I've always thought of myself as a 'big dog' owner as most of our dogs (except one in early childhood) were larger and the breeds I liked myself are at least 20" tall. .. we've had labs, collies and crosses of and grown up around GSD and Rotties. My dream breeds I'd always wanted when young were Border Collie, GSD or Husky.
> 
> We had a Corgi cross (X with Beagle I think) when I was much younger so bit bigger than the average Corgi but still smaller in comparison to all other dogs we've owned and liked.
> 
> ...


I don't think I would. I have looked after small breeds and I can never think of them as dogs at all; I always find it comical when they behave like my dogs. I am always falling over them and the best thing about a giant is you don't have to bend down to give him a cuddle.



ouesi said:


> Well... to me 20 inches is not "large", but then my perspective is a bit skewed


I agree. Medium, certainly not large.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

silvi said:


> A small dog story....
> 
> Just got back from a walk into town with Sophie. She was very good and quite calm sitting waiting with my daughters while I went into a couple of shops. Sophie likes our local shopping centre and really loves the smells emanating from Greggs....
> And my daughters were there too as it's half term. So Sophie was very happy.
> ...


ARGGG This really made me angry, I totally feel your pain and poor lil Sophie  She was so good and then all turned around just because some **** doesn't want to listen!!! ffs.
Undoing months of conditioning and confirming her fear. so angry for you.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Some people are just odd! Oh well I suppose it takes all sorts, just as there are small dogs, big dogs, long coated dogs, short coated dogs, dogs with long noses, dogs with no nose, there are people that are just odd. I guess as long as someone loves them and gives them a good home that is all that matters really


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I will always be a bigger dog person, if I could no longer manage my big dogs I would not be downsizing ,I would be sadly accepting I could no longer be a dog owner,big or small the commitment and responsibility is no different.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

northnsouth said:


> I will always be a bigger dog person, if I could no longer manage my big dogs I would not be downsizing ,I would be sadly accepting I could no longer be a dog owner,big or small the commitment and responsibility is no different.


Sorry I can't accept that point of view. Whilst I agree all dogs, irrespective of size are a commitment and responsibility, the only way I'd give up owning dogs is when I'm no longer able to care for myself, let alone them. I'm well past my sell by date but am still able to cope very well with two dogs, one medium and one small.Even though I might no longer have the physical strength to control large dogs I do have a wealth of experience from a lifetime of owning dogs which stands me in good stead. There's one sure thing .... as an elderly owner I doubt whether I'll ever suffer from Alzheimer's because my two keep my brain so active!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I will be a dog owner until I can no longer care for them as they deserve. I want to be walking and caring for dogs looong into my retirement and until I just physically can't anymore.


----------



## GladwinPhotography (Apr 8, 2013)

I have always preferred larger dogs. I have nothing against smaller breeds and in fact quite like STB and a few other breeds, I just prefer a larger dog in the home, I guess we have gotten used to (literally) having such a large dog presense in the house that it would be strange not having a dog taking up a whole sofa to himself lol

We currently have a 43 kilo, 6yr, Male German Shep who stands at 27 inches at the shoulder and a 5 yr old Rott cross, who is 32 kilos, 27 inches at the shoulder. 

Just what we are used to I guess - as much as we love the other breeds..its always the big ones for us


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> *Sorry I can't accept that point of view*. Whilst I agree all dogs, irrespective of size are a commitment and responsibility, the only way I'd give up owning dogs is when I'm no longer able to care for myself, let alone them. I'm well past my sell by date but am still able to cope very well with two dogs, one medium and one small.Even though I might no longer have the physical strength to control large dogs I do have a wealth of experience from a lifetime of owning dogs which stands me in good stead. There's one sure thing .... as an elderly owner I doubt whether I'll ever suffer from Alzheimer's because my two keep my brain so active!


I am not asking you too, that is my view point. My friend is 80 and has a very large dog who is walked and well exercised, I intend to be walking for the miles he does at his age , I hope I can. But when/if the time comes,,I pray it never does, that I can not have my big dogs, I will not want to down size because I do not think it is any easier.
BTW his wife did get Alzheimers it was the saddest thing seeing their elderly beloved xbreed's absolute devastation when her Mummy began shouting and getting upset, we could all cope but how do you explain that to a dog.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Jack Russells and someone please tell Charlie that small dogs "can't keep up"! He runs rings around his Collie friends in the park. If he didn't go all day, I'd be worried. He was made to go all day and hunt small, furry animals. I love their drive, their intelligence, their energy, their independence - I know Terriers aren't for everyone, but I'm so used to having Terriers around me (my Mum has a Patterdale x BT and in-laws have a JR too) I find it weird when I'm not around them!

They swim, dig, jump, climb, tug, run, swing and chase their way through life, they are a real blast! They are all weather dogs who are sturdy , robust and fearless. Yes they can be feisty and vocal, but they needed to be that way to do the job.

If you want a dog that will keep you on your toes and blow you away with their intelligence, get a Jack!

All weather - all fun!


This was on our trip to West Wales last year on a busy beach. There were lots of other dogs on the beach and some of the owners were swimming trying to entice their dogs in the water too, but the dogs wouldnt budge. A Lab and Springer come to mind, where as Charlie, a dog some people may claim "isn't a proper dog" was the first in that sea, in fact he ran and hit it like a sack of sh**. They were the only 2 dogs on a busy beach swimming out and retrieving the ball. It did make me laugh as the working breeds tip toed in out and of the water.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I can't accept that point of view. Whilst I agree all dogs, irrespective of size are a commitment and responsibility, the only way I'd give up owning dogs is when I'm no longer able to care for myself, let alone them. I'm well past my sell by date but am still able to cope very well with two dogs, one medium and one small.Even though I might no longer have the physical strength to control large dogs I do have a wealth of experience from a lifetime of owning dogs which stands me in good stead. There's one sure thing .... as an elderly owner I doubt whether I'll ever suffer from Alzheimer's because my two keep my brain so active!


I agree. I wasn't physically disabled when I got Inca, although I was when I got JJ I knew I still had time on my side to get him trained up before things got harder, Inca won't be here forever and I'd still have one dog trained up to help me and hopefully be independent for another 10 years. As I knew he was going to be my last puppy when I got him I decided to go with a breed I'd always wanted to own. I'm lucky it's worked out and now nearly 3 he can do everything I need him to do.

For me my biggest issue is managing an older dog when I have mobility problems myself.. the physical lifting aspect, with a much smaller dog that's not a big issue anymore and as I already use a mobility scooter to walk mine getting them out is not a problem if they can't walk as far.

I know there's plenty of little dogs out there older or disabled who otherwise may spend their life in kennels cos no-one chose them. Most people get dogs cos they like to be able to go on walks with them so a dog that can't walk as far isn't as enticing unless the person looking is much less active and wants one happy with just going in the garden!

As someone whose mostly housebound myself other than taking my dogs out I appreciate the change of scene just getting out in the fresh air gives me even if its only to the nearest field or round the village. Inca loves her rides out too. Her life would be much more boring if I couldn't get her out with us and she was left behind everytime and not included in the games JJ plays round the house and garden. I think she would have given up much longer ago. She's out with her 'family' and included in everything we do and I think I'd like to offer that again to an older or disabled dog in the future (after Inca has passed). It would just need to be a much smaller dog than she is for me to manage any carrying about needed.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Muttly said:


> ARGGG This really made me angry, I totally feel your pain and poor lil Sophie  She was so good and then all turned around just because some **** doesn't want to listen!!! ffs.
> Undoing months of conditioning and confirming her fear. so angry for you.


The sad thing is though that it happens an awful lot.
I have even been verbally abused by a couple of dog owners who insist that I need to 'socialise' Sophie with their dog and that it's all my ******* fault she is not 'social'.
That really makes me angry 

But yes, every time this happens it sets Sophie back and I would think gives her the impression that she cannot rely on my assurance to her that she is going to be okay if she stays still and quiet

And it's really sad, because every time her fear of other dogs is reconfirmed, the day she can run and play with other dogs gets further and further in the future


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

silvi said:


> The sad thing is though that it happens an awful lot.
> I have even been verbally abused by a couple of dog owners who insist that I need to 'socialise' Sophie with their dog and that it's all my ******* fault she is not 'social'.
> That really makes me angry
> 
> ...


We were out late today and its half term. we went along a path running alongside a field and this staffy came running towards us. I'm not particuarly scared of them but the man was running behind it shouting 'come back' and 'don't you dare' which instantly made me feel it was running at us to have a go at one of my dogs. JJ was still on the bungee line I pulled him close and held one of my crutches out in front of him to stop this other dog getting right up to him. After chasing it round my soooter and trailer a few times the man managed to grab his dog and carried on whilst his partner following behind with a border collie on a lead dragging her down the path was no heading towards us. 'its ok he's friendly' she shouts... JJ initally greeted him fine until it stuck its head in Inca's trailer startling her as she can't see too well, then JJ proper snarled at him. (I think Inca must have growled too JJ is protective of her these days, though she was too far back for me to hear which dog it was)

"oh I thought yours were friendly!" the woman says.. so I had to explain Inca couldn't see very well and JJ was protective of her and her dog was really close at front of trailer trying to stick its head right in while she was at other end of lead with it fully extended trying to pull it back! .. luckily we didn't bump into anyone else but I'm setting my alarm tomorrow to make sure we get out early!! ..I forgot it was half term as I don't have any kids or contact with any! ..so we'll be avoiding the nature park too until everyone's gone back to school/work!!


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

IncaThePup said:


> We were out late today and its half term. we went along a path running alongside a field and this staffy came running towards us. I'm not particuarly scared of them but the man was running behind it shouting 'come back' and 'don't you dare' which instantly made me feel it was running at us to have a go at one of my dogs. JJ was still on the bungee line I pulled him close and held one of my crutches out in front of him to stop this other dog getting right up to him. After chasing it round my soooter and trailer a few times the man managed to grab his dog and carried on whilst his partner following behind with a border collie on a lead dragging her down the path was no heading towards us. 'its ok he's friendly' she shouts... JJ initally greeted him fine until it stuck its head in Inca's trailer startling her as she can't see too well, then JJ proper snarled at him. (I think Inca must have growled too JJ is protective of her these days, though she was too far back for me to hear which dog it was)
> 
> "oh I thought yours were friendly!" the woman says.. so I had to explain Inca couldn't see very well and JJ was protective of her and her dog was really close at front of trailer trying to stick its head right in while she was at other end of lead with it fully extended trying to pull it back! .. luckily we didn't bump into anyone else but I'm setting my alarm tomorrow to make sure we get out early!! ..I forgot it was half term as I don't have any kids or contact with any! ..so we'll be avoiding the nature park too until everyone's gone back to school/work!!


Before we had our lurchers, I guess we had 'easy' dogs. They were certainly easy enough to train in recall, on lead, etc. But our lurchers taught us that for some dogs (especially those with a high prey drive) training recall is an art in itself. But apart from that, they were fine and certainly fine with people and with other dogs.

Then we had Sophie.... and that's when we realised that, even in our bumbling (and lucky) attempts to train our dogs, we actually did more than an awful lot of people who really don't have a clue!

As you know with Inca, having a dog who needs your extra attention (in Inca's case because of her health problems and in Sophie's case because of her anxiety) really makes you notice just how little understanding some people have of their dogs, leave alone the welfare of other dogs they may meet.

It's such a shame. People have these lovely dogs of all shapes and sizes, but they don't even bother to find out their individual needs. So the dogs get the blame for their bad behaviour and their owners just run around in circles trying to keep up.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I can't accept that point of view. Whilst I agree all dogs, irrespective of size are a commitment and responsibility, the only way I'd give up owning dogs is when I'm no longer able to care for myself, let alone them. I'm well past my sell by date but am still able to cope very well with two dogs, one medium and one small.Even though I might no longer have the physical strength to control large dogs I do have a wealth of experience from a lifetime of owning dogs which stands me in good stead. *There's one sure thing .... as an elderly owner I doubt whether I'll ever suffer from Alzheimer's because my two keep my brain so active*!


I do not think that is a very nice thing to say. Do you think that Alzheimer's only hit people with a brain that is not kept active. I have two friends that are suffering from it and I can assure you they both had very active brains and have dogs and in one case horses. One of them does not even recognise her dog any more, though I am sure she kept her going for a long time as she carried on walking her till it was not safe for her to be out on her own.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Blitz...I dont think it was meant to be a mean comment.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Blitz said:


> I do not think that is a very nice thing to say. Do you think that Alzheimer's only hit people with a brain that is not kept active. I have two friends that are suffering from it and I can assure you they both had very active brains and have dogs and in one case horses. One of them does not even recognise her dog any more, though I am sure she kept her going for a long time as she carried on walking her till it was not safe for her to be out on her own.


I apologise if it came over as a mean comment. It wasn't meant to be, rather a tongue in cheek comment about me, my dogs and my particular circumstances. But I suppose I'm old enough and mature enough to know by now that when you're a member of a forum, as Abraham Lincoln said " You can please some people some of the time, you can please all the people some of the time but you can't please all the people all of the time" !


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Too many of the extremely obese rescues come from people with conditions like Alzheimers, through no fault of the owner's of course, for me to consider it without another carer there for the dog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Too many of the extremely obese rescues come from people with conditions like Alzheimers, through no fault of the owner's of course, for me to consider it without another carer there for the dog.


I agree with you there but the comment I quoted seemed to be saying that she would never have alzheimers because her dogs kept her brain active. Having friends who were professional people with very active minds and animals to keep them active but are not not even able to make themselves a drink I find it a rather insensitive and ignorant remark.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I agree with you there but the comment I quoted seemed to be saying that she would never have alzheimers because her dogs kept her brain active. Having friends who were professional people with very active minds and animals to keep them active but are not not even able to make themselves a drink I find it a rather insensitive and ignorant remark.


Someone I know from elsewhere who was a university lecturer and incredibly intelligent is in the early stages. It doesn't care about how smart you are or how active you keep your brain. I don't know how she thinks a dog would help except as comfort.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

The only dog we planned was our German Shepherd









We ended up with two small fry also...



















I can honestly say there's nothing that the big dog can do that the small ones can't also do, but you need much less space in the car for the small ones!

I just like all dogs these days and would pick dogs to fit my lifestyle, thrive with the life I could offer them and that would compliment existing dogs well... before I had small dogs I would have definitely said I was a big dog person, now, just a dog person.

Dusty, a little fluffy dog, came along after we lost our Bullmastiff x. Both wonderful dogs.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Blitz said:


> I agree with you there but the comment I quoted seemed to be saying that she would never have alzheimers because her dogs kept her brain active. Having friends who were professional people with very active minds and animals to keep them active but are not not even able to make themselves a drink I find it a rather insensitive and ignorant remark.


It was meant as a kind of joke.It was not meant to be offensive or ignorant.Kind of like me saying without Oliver i am going senile since i cant seem to remember anything anymore.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

missnaomi said:


> The only dog we planned was our German Shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some awesome beautiful breathtaking photos


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rott lover said:


> Those are some awesome beautiful breathtaking photos


Aw, thanks! I was just trying to find any that I had handy that showed that my large and small dogs are all just dogs


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Well have my first little dog, and he is treated no different from the big dogs, he isn't allowed to behave in any way the big dogs aren't allowed too, he's not carried, dressed up neither will be be, he's less of a lap dog than the bits ones... He's a dog and a proper one and will be treated like one


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Well have my first little dog, and he is treated no different from the big dogs, he isn't allowed to behave in any way the big dogs aren't allowed too, he's not carried, dressed up neither will be be, he's less of a lap dog than the bits ones... He's a dog and a proper one and will be treated like one


This post is useless without a photo... just sayin'


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

missnaomi said:


> This post is useless without a photo... just sayin'


Ohh and I just took some pictures lol


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Meezey said:


> Ohh and I just took some pictures lol


well........Come on already and lets see them.............Now would be nice.............how about now.............


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

Magyarmum said:


> Sorry I can't accept that point of view. Whilst I agree all dogs, irrespective of size are a commitment and responsibility, the only way I'd give up owning dogs is when I'm no longer able to care for myself, let alone them. I'm well past my sell by date but am still able to cope very well with two dogs, one medium and one small.Even though I might no longer have the physical strength to control large dogs I do have a wealth of experience from a lifetime of owning dogs which stands me in good stead. There's one sure thing .... as an elderly owner I doubt whether I'll ever suffer from Alzheimer's because my two keep my brain so active![/QUOTE
> 
> sorry love, alzheimers doesn't work like that. if it did my oh's mam would still be here. she had gsd's all her life, and then when we moved in dobermann's and a poodle. three very intelligent breeds so should be enough to keep anyone physically and mentally active. *shakes head in despair*


----------

